# Monday Night Raw brought to you by the Ambrose Asylum!



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Would like to see Ambrose transition into a heel during his reign. He's clearly overdue a turn.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Onyx said:


> Would like to see Ambrose transition into a heel during his reign. He's clearly overdue a turn.


Him having the title is a good way to tone down the "lunatic" stuff which could give us the slick Ambrose heel character from Shield.

I wouldn't mind him just walking the line of good and bad. Have him look like a bad guy Vs Reigns and a good guy Vs Rollins for example.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Funaki7 said:


> Him having the title is a good way to tone down the "lunatic" stuff which could give us the slick Ambrose heel character from Shield.
> 
> I wouldn't mind him just walking the line of good and bad. Have him look like a bad guy Vs Reigns and a good guy Vs Rollins for example.


Exactly. I'm hoping to see the Old Dean Ambrose in all areas now that he finally has the big belt. Have him tween for a while. His backstage promo before the Ladder Match was fantastic and brought that out.


----------



## anthonyselby (Jan 24, 2016)

ambrose will be a hard fighting small man champion who gives it his all.... but its not good enough against the skills of THE MAN.... 

top 5 stars now
Rollins
AJ
Cena
Reigns
Ambrose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

May tune in for this. Nothing on tomorrow night besides the White Sox, and they can go suck a dick for all I care until they send Ventura packing. Ambrose with that 1st promo as WWE champion.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Exactly. I'm hoping to see the Old Dean Ambrose in all areas now that he finally has the big belt. Have him tween for a while. His backstage promo before the Ladder Match was fantastic and brought that out.


Yeah even though I'm cool with him as champ, I really don't like Ambrose right now. He's cheesy, his wrestling isn't great, his whole "lunatic" thing just doesn't really connect etc.

But when he's in that slick mastermind kind of role, he really really shines. It's just funny how all of this developed so organically. Ambrose was the most complex character in The Shield by far. Pro wrestling logic dictates that he is jealous of Roman's sudden rise, turns on him, stays the heel. Instead, he came through and backed his guys up to the max, and because he wasn't flippy or powerful he started being "frantic" with his approach like the wild thesz press (butchered that name) and stuff. This all just evolved into him having this 2001 hardcore champion gimmick.

He's still good though. I like that he doesn't cater to the "masses" and has been pretty consistent with where he wants his character to go. He's put himself in a good position where the only "loyalty" he has is to Roman, and outside of that he can convincingly play any role without having to compromise who he is (aka a huge swerve or something). He has a strong sense of character, he's very well liked without having to be overpushed and he's proven that he can get really over as a face which is by a landslide his least natural role. Good guy to have the title on and interesting to see where they go with him.

If Roman loses at SS, which he should, I'm really interested about where he goes too. Because Roman was so pushed, he's in an interesting place. On one hand, he's going to look weird in non-world title roles. But on the otherhand, who has he even feuded with? Randy Orton, The Big Show, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Triple H and AJ Styles. Considering the roster right now has, just in heels or people that work Vs Reigns, Alberto Del Rio, Baron Corbin, Cesaro, Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, John Cena, Kevin Owens, The Miz and Rusev, none of which I think has had a full one on one with Reigns, we could have some potentially solid feuds to keep him interesting.

Ambrose really can go against anyone. I'm thinking Ambrose being the champion is going to open us a door to Kevin Owens getting his first world title push. What a feud that would be. I'd also like to see Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns at SummerSlam co-mained with Styles beating Cena in something big like a submission match, then The Club are next in line for Ambrose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Dean replaces Michael Cole with a fishtank like he promised he would earlier this year 

Raw's gonna be mighty interesting tomorrow, can't wait :mark: We have to open with our new champ, soaking it all in!

Also I hope Dean is a tweener and just fights everybody.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm going to watch Raw tomorrow. :dance


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Raw is going to be INSANE. I marked the hell out when he cashed in. Dude deserves it. Also he's the only man to win both the CZW world title and the WWE world title. 

AJ beat Cena under shady circumstances so I'm sure that will get played out. 

Seth & Roman are going to be PISSED, which is hopefully going to lead to an epic fight between them. 

Raw is looking great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose to serve as transitional champ for yet another Reigns title win at Summerslam. Color me unexcited.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just sad NBA season is over so maybe I'll give WWE a try again after a month break. Time away has done me well, I'm actually optimistic about Raw. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, the thought of sitting on my sofa for three hours for this show is so depressing. 

Haven't watched a Full Raw from start to finish since April. Guess I'll give it a shot tonight. 

Hopefully Smackdown is booked like an A show so I can be done with it in 2 hours.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

going to watch it live!


----------



## EpicHero22 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm praying for a fish tank to replace Cole. Also, I'm upset that I accidentally voted Reigns when I meant Rollins.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Would be hilarious if they just took the title off him tonight. Like we think they've finally decided to put their eggs in Dean's basket, but fuck no, it's just a Zack Ryder feelgood story to give Ambrose his moment before Reigns wins it right back. Plus it removes the briefcase out of the mix.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If they have Dean lose the title on Raw, you guys will hear me shouting angrily all the way from NZ.

Plus that would be fucking stupid, cos that would mean three title changes in 24 hours, and two title reigns in a row that are shorter than a day.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Open Raw with this and let me fly


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins should demand his rematch!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Get Reigns out of this title picture and have him go over Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

I usually don't like watching RAW live cuz its a total snore either cause of Reigns or the same match-ups but gonna watch because of Ambrose.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm predisposed to like Ambrose more, and go back a few months and I'd say Ambrose all day, but we all know Rollins is *it* right now and there's no argument. Roman's a bust and Ambrose has yet to find that Mox-spark he had in the Shield & FCW.

Realistically speaking, Ambrose is just there to be the fall guy, but, if WWE are genuinely turning over a new leaf and giving Dean a real shot, he has every chance to hit a home run. I think more than anything, Dean just needs to believe in Jonathan Good, because if he doesn't nobody else will.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kemba said:


> Rollins should demand his rematch!


Reigns is owed a rematch after losing the championship to Rollins and Rollins is owed a rematch after losing to Ambrose. Natural progression of this dilemma is to book a triple threat or 3-way dance elimination style match for the WWE WHC.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

That Ambrose heel turn cannot come fast enough. I think they might be going in that direction finally, and Seth turning full fledged face.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Ambrose to serve as transitional champ for yet another Reigns title win at Summerslam. Color me unexcited.


*Probably yeah, but hey, at least Dean can call himself a former WWE Champion. They can't take that away from him. :draper2*



Ambrose Girl said:


> If they have Dean lose the title on Raw, you guys will hear me shouting angrily all the way from NZ.
> 
> Plus that would be fucking stupid, cos that would mean three title changes in 24 hours, and two title reigns in a row that are shorter than a day.


*Oh come on now, do you think Vince is the kind of person to have the belt switch hands 3 times in 24 hours?

Because he probably is. :vince5

Anyways, I won't be watching, but I am happy for the madman. The fact that he's stayed one of the most over guys on the roster, despite WWE's booking of him, shows that he's more than earned a chance.

If WWE fucks this up, it won't be Dean's fault.*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Crasp said:


> I'm predisposed to like Ambrose more, and go back a few months and I'd say Ambrose all day, but we all know Rollins is *it* right now and there's no argument. Roman's a bust and Ambrose has yet to find that Mox-spark he had in the Shield & FCW.
> 
> Realistically speaking, Ambrose is just there to be the fall guy, but, if WWE are genuinely turning over a new leaf and giving Dean a real shot, he has every chance to hit a home run. I think more than anything, Dean just needs to believe in Jonathan Good, because if he doesn't nobody else will.


Dean's the champ, he's not the fall guy. They had Reigns fall last night and Rollins got beat. So Ambrose could be champion. If they were protecting one of Reigns or Rollins. Dean gets in the Triple Threat without winning the title. Then he takes the pin. But instead both Reigns and Rollins took pins last night. So Dean could win the title. If Dean gets beat by one of them at Summerslam. Well it evens things out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully no more lunatic cringe.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Dean's the champ, he's not the fall guy. They had Reigns fall last night and Rollins got beat. So Ambrose could be champion. If they were protecting one of Reigns or Rollins. Dean gets in the Triple Threat without winning the title. Then he takes the pin. But instead both Reigns and Rollins took pins last night. So Dean could win the title.


If Dean just _gets in the match_ some other way, then it's almost too obvious he wouldn't be winning. Let's not forget Reigns had Seth beat if it weren't for that Ref bump, and Dean wacked Seth in the head with a metal briefcase before he cashed in. Seth & Reigns were both protected in their respective defeats.

I'll be surprised if Dean still has the belt after Summerslam. History has proven repeatedly that Dean's veiwed as the expendable one by WWE.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

THREE AIN'T ENOUGH said:


> That Ambrose heel turn cannot come fast enough. I think they might be going in that direction finally, and Seth turning full fledged face.



Why would you think this? The only reason Rollins beat Reigns last night. Is because they didn't want Ambrose to do a heelish thing. By cashing in on his friend or during his friends match. Once bad guy Rollins won is when Dean came out and cashed in on him. Making it ok, because Rollins won the title the same way and it's a taste of his own medicine. If they wanted to turn Ambrose heel. They would have had him cash in turn on Reigns. One thing people need to realize is the only reason Rollins beat Reigns and won the title for a few minutes. Was so Ambrose could cash it in on him. Since they didn't want to make Dean do a bad thing and cash it in on his friend.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> Why would you think this? The only reason Rollins beat Reigns last night. Is because they didn't want Ambrose to do a heelish thing. By cashing in on his friend or during his friends match. Once bad guy Rollins won is when Dean came out and cashed in on him. Making it ok, because Rollins won the title the same way and it's a taste of his own medicine. If they wanted to turn Ambrose heel. They would have had him cash in turn on Reigns. One thing people need to realize is the only reason Rollins beat Reigns and won the title for a few minutes. Was so Ambrose could cash it in on him. Since they didn't want to make Dean do a bad thing and cash it in on his friend.


They had Dean cashin on Rollins instead of Reigns because it was the only logical way to setup a triple threat match. If Dean cashes in on Reigns, Rollins is out of the title picture. But this way now both Seth and Roman can use their re-match clause.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Crasp said:


> If Dean just _gets in the match_ some other way, then it's almost too obvious he wouldn't be winning. Let's not forget Reigns had Seth beat if it weren't for that Ref bump, and Dean wacked Seth in the head with a metal briefcase before he cashed in. Seth & Reigns were both protected in their respective defeats.
> 
> I'll be surprised if Dean still has the belt after Summerslam. History has proven repeatedly that Dean's veiwed as the expendable one by WWE.


I think it all depends on how well he does during his run. Right now tentatively he probably will drop the title back to Reigns at Summerslam. But that could change, depending on how things go. When Reigns won the title at Mania. I doubt the plan was for him to drop the title 3 ppvs later. So obviously things aren't going well and their shaking things up a bit. Plus I think the company views Rollins and Ambrose a lot closer as talents then Reigns. Who was supposed to be next Cena it appeared. But with Rollins and Ambrose it all depends on storylines on who they favor. Since with Daniel Bryan gone, Ambrose has that everyman, underdog fan favorite thing going for him. While Rollins is really good at being a jerk.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

JTB33b said:


> They had Dean cashin on Rollins instead of Reigns because it was the only logical way to setup a triple threat match. If Dean cashes in on Reigns, Rollins is out of the title picture. But this way now both Seth and Roman can use their re-match clause.


If he comes out mid match and cashes in on Reigns. Rollins can argue he never lost the match. So they could have done it without the title switch. Wwe didn't want Ambrose to do a heel thing and cash in on his friend. So thats why they did it. Plus I have a feeling Rollins/Reigns will wrestle at Battleground for number 1 contender. With two months to Summerslam they need to drag it out. Of course it will still lead to Triple Threat. But also shows you that they could have set up Triple Threat other ways. And Rollins only won to take the pin from Ambrose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Would like to see Ambrose transition into a heel during his reign. He's clearly overdue a turn.


To me, that's what it looked like was happening when Ambrose grabbed the briefcase. He kind of stood there stoically with no emotion as he pulled down the briefcase. It wasn't like the "wacky" Dean Ambrose of old. He looked like a babyface in transition if you asked me, it gives me hope that maybe his character will evolve beyond the current parameter and be more cerebral and sinister rather than so-called lunatic.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy for Dean. It's been a long time coming. It's a weird feeling not being able to wait to see MNR. Last night was just THAT good though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, let's turn Ambrose heel. We haven't done that to enough guys more over than Reigns.
Jesus fucking Christ.
We have a face champion that is actually over? Turn him heel.

:gtfo

The idiocy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finals are over, you have my attention again Raw


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I wonder how they'll blow this off until Summerslam. Does Ambrose face Reigns or Rollins at Battleground? Does it end clean? Should it end clean? Since technically Rollins was the last guy to hold the belt, perhaps he gets first crack at the rematch. Then perhaps Reigns interferes and cleans house before a winner can be crowned.

Either way, the Triple Threat will have to take place at Summerslam, and I'd like for them to find a way to keep all of them looking as strong as possible until then. Especially Rollins, who just fucking pinned Reigns clean. He should not be getting beaten anytime soon.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> *To me, that's what it looked like was happening when Ambrose grabbed the briefcase. He kind of stood there stoically with no emotion as he pulled down the briefcase*. It wasn't like the "wacky" Dean Ambrose of old. He looked like a babyface in transition if you asked me, it gives me hope that maybe his character will evolve beyond the current parameter and be more cerebral and sinister rather than so-called lunatic.


I thought the same thing too. Not to mention he sneaked into the ring like a heel and hit Seth in the head with the briefcase before cashing in. He's definitely turning heel. It seems more likely when you remember his little segment with Stephanie last week where she said "hatred is a good thing. You just have to know how to use it".


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats to Dean Ambrose on winning the belt. I like him, but not love. That old feeling could return if the WWE scales back on the comedy aspect to his character, give him solid booking and he puts his heart into his matches/promos. That's the Dean, I love. Against my better judgement, I'm willing to give the WWE the benefit of doubt and see how this goes. 

I hope RAW is decent tonight. They'll have my full attention since the NBA Finals are over.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I being pessimistic if I expect Reigns to get a shot at the WHC on RAW, and regain the title?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Am I being pessimistic if I expect Reigns to get a shot at the WHC on RAW, and regain the title?


Maybe, but I would call you being more realistic than pessimistic :mj2


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, let's turn Ambrose heel. We haven't done that to enough guys more over than Reigns.
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> We have a face champion that is actually over? Turn him heel.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY.

I haven't been on this site long enough, but are the posters that always clamor for people to turn heel the same bitter, pessimistic people who think only "serious" characters are good and are only happy if their favorite wins in superman clean fashion?

I just wish there was a way to hide those posters who are always negative. I mean sheesh, I probably weigh more on the pessimistic side of realism, but damn the pessimism on this board is astounding.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

wwf said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> I haven't been on this site long enough, but are the posters that always clamor for people to turn heel the same bitter, pessimistic people who think only "serious" characters are good and are only happy if their favorite wins in superman clean fashion?
> 
> I just wish there was a way to hide those posters who are always negative. I mean sheesh, I probably weigh more on the pessimistic side of realism, but damn the pessimism on this board is astounding.



User CP > Manage Ignore List > Add Name


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> I wonder how they'll blow this off until Summerslam. Does Ambrose face Reigns or Rollins at Battleground? Does it end clean? Should it end clean? Since technically Rollins was the last guy to hold the belt, perhaps he gets first crack at the rematch. Then perhaps Reigns interferes and cleans house before a winner can be crowned.
> 
> Either way, the Triple Threat will have to take place at Summerslam, and I'd like for them to find a way to keep all of them looking as strong as possible until then. Especially Rollins, who just fucking pinned Reigns clean. He should not be getting beaten anytime soon.


How about Seth vs. Roman at BattleGround for the #1 contendership with Dean as the referee.

To make a long story short, in the end Dean screws over both guys setting up the SummerSlam triple threat match.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well wtf man. Ambrose as WHC is ridiculous


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Are Corbin and Ziggler going to have their rematch tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Lunatic Look is in. :ambrose4. Where is RAW from tonight?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> Am I being pessimistic if I expect Reigns to get a shot at the WHC on RAW, and regain the title?



A tad, because there's no reason why Reigns should get a title shot tonight and Rollins wouldn't. There's going to be debate on who should be number one contender. Plus think back to how things usually work with these cash ins. Vince never has them lose the title right away. Even Sheamus held it for a month last year.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hysteria said:


> How about Seth vs. Roman at BattleGround for the #1 contendership with Dean as the referee.
> 
> To make a long story short, in the end Dean screws over both guys setting up the SummerSlam triple threat match.



Yep this makes the most sense. If there going to do Triple Threat Shield main event at Summerslam. The title doesn't need to be defended on this B ppv, especially with everything going on with the Brand split on this show.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it very wierd of me to say that I love Dean Ambrose, and thought he should be champ for a long time, but now that he is, I'm less interested in this than ever?
And there are three main reasons:

1. I have zero faith WWE will portray him as anything but the usual stupid lunatic, which he shouldn't be

2. I have zero faith Reigns will step down 

3. Reigns as champ was such hilarity it was the only fun I had left 

I'm officially burned out.
Lord help me if they double this stale ass Television.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm thinking they'll start a feud between The Club and The Wyatts


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

What a terrible idea to make Ambrose champion, Raw ratings have went down the tube since he became champion. They've averaged a 0.0. That's only slightly better than TNA.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Ambrose, but I don't love him. I don't think he's WHC material (maybe WHC when you also have a WWE champ via brand split) but it really annoys me that he does not wear ring gear.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Does it have to be a Smackdown GM coming tonight? Can it be Bischoff instead? Anyway RAW is looking can't miss for once with a REAL Champ.*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> What a terrible idea to make Ambrose champion, Raw ratings have went down the tube since he became champion. They've averaged a 0.0. That's only slightly better than TNA.



If there's a huge increase in ratings over the next few weeks. Then Vince might finally give up on his Reigns babyface experiment.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Who wants to see Rollins as Champ again? Remember that great Title Run last year? My favourite parts were when Rollins ran away, Kane would beat up the guy for Rollins, Rollins would bitch at Kane and run away again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW should be a damn good show tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

troyag93 said:


> Who wants to see Rollins as Champ again? Remember that great Title Run last year? My favourite parts were when Rollins ran away, Kane would beat up the guy for Rollins, Rollins would bitch at Kane and run away again.


It still drew more than what they are drawing today. :lmao


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Would be hilarious if they just took the title off him tonight. Like we think they've finally decided to put their eggs in Dean's basket, but fuck no, it's just a Zack Ryder feelgood story to give Ambrose his moment before Reigns wins it right back. Plus it removes the briefcase out of the mix.


That sounds absolutely horrific, but I gotta admit that I'd probably laugh for hours if that happened.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No NBA finals, a bump coming in ratings.

:ambrose4 Da Draw! :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, let's turn Ambrose heel. We haven't done that to enough guys more over than Reigns.
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> We have a face champion that is actually over? Turn him heel.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. I've been saying this for ages. Let's just let a face champion who the fans actually like (sorry Roman, I still love you though) be champion, shall we?



THREE AIN'T ENOUGH said:


> I thought the same thing too. Not to mention he sneaked into the ring like a heel and hit Seth in the head with the briefcase before cashing in. He's definitely turning heel. It seems more likely when you remember his little segment with Stephanie last week where she said "hatred is a good thing. You just have to know how to use it".


Orrrrr, it could just be a clever reference to the fact that this whole mess started cos Seth attacked Dean & Roman from BEHIND to end The Shield, and Dean was just giving him a taste of his own medicine. I love how somebody does something a little underhanded and people are immediately screaming HE'S TURNING HEEL lol.

I think cos of the fact that both Seth & Roman have legit claims to getting a rematch, Dean won't be losing the title tonight to anybody.

Also I'm wondering about the draft and the brand extension - are we getting two titles? Will the champion (who I'm hoping will still be Dean by then) be on both shows? How it's gonna work? I'm so curious :lol


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

So amazed and honestly impressed WWE did the right thing last night


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The right thing is so easy each night. They can put on great shows. They just don't.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully Triple H returns does his rematch contract clause and takes the title of Dean would be hilarious.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Would be hilarious if they just took the title off him tonight. Like we think they've finally decided to put their eggs in Dean's basket, but fuck no, it's just a Zack Ryder feelgood story to give Ambrose his moment before Reigns wins it right back. Plus it removes the briefcase out of the mix.


I have to admit, this would almost be worth it, just for the hilarity of it all.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Tweener: Ambrose
Face:Rollins
Heel:Roman

That is the way it should be. They should have Roman go full blown heel tonight by having him brutally attack Ambrose after congratulating him on his title win.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Excited to see Ambrose as champion, but I can't help but feel that he only won the title so that he can drop it back to Reigns in the triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## NessTyre (Jun 19, 2016)

It would be amazing if Rusev declared an Open Challenge for Battleground tonight on RAW to anybody that would dare defy him. Enters American Alpha and Kurt Angle who accept it.
I know the America vs Russia storyline is overused with Rusev but they seem like they want to use it again, so better make the best out of it with the Brand Split and the possible Angle return.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel like Ambrose is going to walk down the tweener line as champion, he is certainly starting to look that way. 

Hopefully this show will be half decent, going to catch it on replay tomorrow. Enjoy guys


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

genghis hank said:


> Are Corbin and Ziggler going to have their rematch tonight?


Yeah, ziggler needs that win back.

Speaking of corbin hes getting a lot better. Give him a slow rise, working with some vets and in 6 months to a year he could be a solid upper card act


----------



## MarcTheMark (Jun 20, 2016)

pretty excited to see where the go with ambrose being the chmpion. probably going to underwhelmed but..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose vs Rollins has to go down as one of the greatest rivalries of all-time.

Especially cause you know at some point Ambrose is gonna turn heel and Rollins is gonna turn face, dey gon feud all over again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can the Asylum Era outrate the Roman Regnum? Stay tuned.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BTW, is it just me or has Rollins gotten big as fuck? Dude looks like a wrestling star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> BTW, is it just me or has Rollins gotten big as fuck? Dude looks like a wrestling star.


Yep, he bulked up while away. Pretty amazing he was still able to do the moves he did last night 1) with the new weight 2) just 7 months from tearing his knee to shreds. Dude is a monster. If he ever gets booked even decently, he is going to be special. And the road to that started last night with that big win. Obviously, cash in doesn't hurt.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Lots of "I'm gonna watch for the first time in x months because of Ambrose" talk on various forums and Twitter.

Well, this is the first Raw i'm going to watch since Bryan retired and only the second since early November. *Don't frak it up, WWE*.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like John Laurinaitis may be on the show trying to impress Stephanie and Shane.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Haven't renewed the Network or anything yet but will be turning in tonight to see where they go with Ambrose as champ. As much as I critique WWE, I am also willing to praise them when they do something right. Will they commit to something substantive with this run, or are they just yanking the fans' chains again? Last night had some great moments, here's hope that they capitalize on the momentum and current good will.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep, he bulked up while away. Pretty amazing he was still able to do the moves he did last night 1) with the new weight 2) just 7 months from tearing his knee to shreds. Dude is a monster. If he ever gets booked even decently, he is going to be special. And the road to that started last night with that big win. Obviously, cash in doesn't hurt.


Rollins has become Doomsday to


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want Eric Bischoff as RAW GM damn it.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Sounds like John Laurinaitis may be on the show trying to impress Stephanie and Shane.


 PEOPLE POWER!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last night was Vegas. Where is RAW from tonight?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Dean Ambrose is officially the WWE Champion this time. How sweet it is!










- Vic


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> Last night was Vegas. Where is RAW from tonight?


Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Last night was Vegas. Where is RAW from tonight?


Phoenix, I think.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Ambrose as the Champ is great.. Please don't fuck it up tonight WWE and let him leave RAW with the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you. Good thing it's not an outdoor show. It's 115°F there right now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> Tweener: Ambrose
> Face:Rollins
> Heel:Roman
> 
> That is the way it should be. They should have Roman go full blown heel tonight by having him brutally attack Ambrose after congratulating him on his title win.


Sorry, but what on EARTH makes you think Ambrose was, or could be, a tweener? He is as face as face can be.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I suspect that triple h return tonight.

Battleground: Ambrose VS HHH 2 :taker


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

after Dean winning last night it got me excited for raw and thats the first time I can say that in a long time.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait for them to announce Corbin vs Ziggler and Golden Truth vs Breezango.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Dean going to follow through on his plan to replace Cole?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can't wait for them to announce Corbin vs Ziggler and Golden Truth vs Breezango.


:rusevyes


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is probably going to be the best RAW in literal years.


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

If WWE is Smart, Ambrose will walk out still WWE Champion tonight


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Chances they pull a Zack Ryder on him?


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

the lunatic fringe, dean ambrose deserves to be the face of WWE... I just love him!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So what are the chances we get a double turn between Seth and Roman today? Roman can't be happy his buddy basically walked in and took the title. Sure he lost fair and square. But still. Potential heel turn their. I am glad Roman was stripped. He was dying out their. i still think dude has a lot of potential, but his character is shit. Maybe putting him down to midcard would work. But at this stage I don't see him not being in the main card. Seth maybe like Roman back of the line bitch, I beat your ass. So I am officially the #1 Contender. Could get some Seth Ambrose matches. IF HHH does not return.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Peerless said:


> Chances they pull a Zack Ryder on him?


They've made some pretty dumb decisions over the last few years.

Taking the belt off of Ambrose tonight would rank high among the dumbest... and that's really saying something.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Almost time for Recap...I mean Raw.

Let the fuckery commence!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's gonna be so annoying if they have Roman be pissed off at Dean. He literally has NO reason to be mad at Dean - Dean cashed in on Seth, not him. He cashed in after Roman lost the title to Seth, it had nothing to do with Roman at all. His beef is with Seth, not with Dean. The only person that should be mad at Dean is Seth :lol


----------



## NessTyre (Jun 19, 2016)

So it seems like Paige is the new #1 contender for the Women's Championship. They announced a match for the title tonight on Raw on the Raw Preshow. 

Wyatt Family is also coming back!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its about that time again


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Charlotte vs Paige for the Women's Title. 

Charlotte will have Paige arrested before the match starts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's gonna be so annoying if they have Roman be pissed off at Dean. He literally has NO reason to be mad at Dean - Dean cashed in on Seth, not him. He cashed in after Roman lost the title to Seth, it had nothing to do with Roman at all. His beef is with Seth, not with Dean. The only person that should be mad at Dean is Seth :lol


Don't forget that Dean did dirty deeds to Roman and that he openly admited that he would cash in even if Roman was the champ.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

aint gona watch this shit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Slicked said:


> If WWE is Smart, Ambrose will walk out still WWE Champion tonight


They going to fuck your worlds up and have him drop it on a taped SD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Before we all get our hopes up, remember this is the WWE. 
1. Have an alternative lined up to watch
2. Be ready for the forum to empty(yourself included)
3. Make sure you are protected from first degree brain slaughter. Contact your lawyer
4. Have other things on the internet to do. Porn, video games, news feeds or all of the above
5. Try and stay and make fun of the really stupid matchups

And remember, the forum thread on this is actually pretty fun. Maybe we'll do food porn again(I recently saw there is now a show on TV named food porn) or find barely clad women to ogle.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Money in the Bank 2016 "The Night The Shield Were WWE Champion"


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wyatt Family return tonight, interesting...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm tired of Dean getting pushed for his lunatic look and his Superman booking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery time!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Here we go, give us a good show Vince...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

roflmao. left the title in the cab...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh... I already don't like Ambrose as champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

at least that was different..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking forward to the new fish tank to replace Michael Cole on commentary.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The champ is heeeeyaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

right shouldn't reigns be getting a rematch not against ambrose but against rollins since seth beat roman last night

as austin once said "you ain't getting no title shot you little bastard"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dean walking on there like he's about to smash all sorts of vagina.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they are always ribbing ambrose for forgetting shit lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Ambrose


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose as champ.

fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose treating the title like common trash :mj2


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Show way out of sync for anybody else? Watching on TV as well, not online. I guess it's fine now that intro and shit is done.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Looking forward to the new fish tank to replace Michael Cole on commentary.


Replace him with Mauro already....we all seem to like him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greatest? :bullshit


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE POPS ARE BACK :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat pop


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The draft is tonight?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

That pop. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty crazy to think there is going to be NO briefcase teases this year..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

20 min promo alert (new era nothings changed)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Will only watch the first few minutes if they don't suck. Then fuck it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a pop.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He needs an updated theme with lyrics so bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Champ not getting booed? The fuck? Failed push. :vince7


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Draft happening 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AW YISS


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

THE CHAMP IS HERE BABY!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Least intimidating world champion in years... Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WAR MARYSE
WAR MIZ
WAR CESARO
WAR CHARLOTTE
WAR BECKY
WAE SASHA
WAR FANDANGO
WAR BREEZE
WAR SAMI


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins winning clean still has me :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They said that was on July 19th didn't they? The draft?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What's with the Raw and Smackdown podiums on the stage?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Holy shit, Reigns is gonna get his win back so soon?! 

Nothing really *has * changed:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shitty Ambrose promo incoming.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That Rollins face in the vid pack would make a good smiley for being angry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How long before an interruption?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The cheesiness is off the charts already. Bleh...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Draft happening
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I can't wait.

Draft should be: If an wrestler win an 'draft match' he can choose Raw or SmackDown while his/her opponent (loser) will be in the other show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Very appropriate "YOU DESERVE IT!" chants. Congrats, Dean-O. roud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Expected a louder crowd for him.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Reigns fanboys are here in force. Bitter much?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now that's how a face champ is suppose to be recognized by the fans. Vince is probably thinking "Dafaq, WHY ARE THEY CHEERING HIM DAMMIT?!?!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> I'm tired of Dean getting pushed for his lunatic look and his Superman booking.


8*D


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I like Dean but not too much.

I hope see him as champion over 100 days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dean while a good talent pre-leaving for that movie doesn't check my boxes for WWE champ: but if he steps his game up as a WWE ace now and as long as it leads to improved shows Im all for it. Let's see what happens here gentlemen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So who comes out first to break up the party here Reigns, Steph, or Rollins.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm enjoying watching the top face get cheered.

It's been a few years...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Expected a louder crowd for him.


people are getting sick of him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thats how you should pop for a face WWE champion


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I am willing to bet a good portion of the male audience in attendance today there can beat up Ambrose in a fight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat reception though. Man, he deserved it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> Draft should be: If an wrestler win an 'draft match' he can choose Raw or SmackDown while his/her opponent (loser) will be in the other show.


That's actually an interesting idea, but what fool would choose the B show Smackdown?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm enjoying watching the top face get cheered.
> 
> It's been a few years...


Snap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"The Dude"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean Ambrose is the wwe champion. Whats next


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> That's actually an interesting idea, but what fool would choose the B show Smackdown?


Someone who doesn't want to be near Roman's superman booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> Draft should be: If an wrestler win an 'draft match' he can choose Raw or SmackDown while his/her opponent (loser) will be in the other show.


That's a different way to do it instead of win a "a random" person.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The dude abides


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Picking himself off. :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh christ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

huge boos for Reigns lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol @ dem boos


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> So who comes out first to break up the party here Reigns, Steph, or Rollins.


Definately Steph. It's always Steph.

"Style and grace rjhbejbhrvjbrbhvebjrjbjhvr simbown grace, now welcome to the queendom!!"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this promo isnt that great and it's 100x better than any reigns promo over the last 2 years


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the wwe champion. Whats next


"He's Next!" - Goldberg


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
:HA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Dusty Rhodes reference


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We know Reigns is just winning the title back at Summerslam.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Continuum said:


> people are getting sick of him


Plus at some point: too much campiness in any medium will make one just roll their eyes. Hence why I've called for Dean learning the art of subtly for some time.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too many idiots already coming out from under their rocks to talk crap about Dean, lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns Time = Changing the channel time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Roman heel turn tonight *PLEASE!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I called the dude low key #prophetshep

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, this guy...

Almost forgot what he looked like it's been so long.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel those ratings dropping.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

His promo material could suck so much ass but Dean's charm makes everything automatically tolerable, even great.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm happy that Reigns lost and Rollins won. And I'm happy Ambrose finally won the big one.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> That's actually an interesting idea, but what fool would choose the B show Smackdown?


SmackDown's general manager would change every week and would be the wrestlers

Ex: Week 1 - Miz
Week 2 - Becky
Week 3 - Sami Zayb


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thunderous :lol


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

plz punch dean and turn heel. plz don't hug.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda figured the LSDean hate would be unbearable now. Geeks will be geeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why said:


> I am willing to bet a good portion of the male audience in attendance today there can beat up Ambrose in a fight.



He is crazy, crazy people are always the toughest to beat up


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Say what you want about him but the dude is over.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Ambrose is love.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn this guy heel already.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I smell heel turn tonight!!

Wait a minute..my mistake...false alarm...I farted.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now that's how a real face gets booed! :heston


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Not a bad dude, not a good dude, just The Dude.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

"The Dude" T-Shirts incoming


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> His promo material could suck so much ass but Dean's charm makes everything automatically tolerable, even great.


I would love to hug Dean!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ambrose as Champ Meh


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I love Rollins a little bit more but voted for Ambrose because he deserves a good reign, it will showcase more how much people hate Roman as well.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course this mong is the one that shows up first... wasn't even the one that lost to the title to ambrose. rollins shoulda been the first to come out then reigns.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to bet a good portion of the male audience in attendance today there can beat up Ambrose in a fight.
> ...


Bet you they, and you, couldnt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman so beloved. :bryanlol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He can't even get sympathy pops


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crowd hating on the bromance.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Booooo.. Oh shit he's saying something nice to Dean.. err yaaaaaay!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is so fucked as any future babyface


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I DON'T CUR WHAT U GUYS SAY.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"You can't wrestle" chants...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns can wrestle.. just not for more than a few minutes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

At least Reigns shits on the crowd, the way Cena just ignored it and laughed infuriated me.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"congrats man im happy for you" *dean smacks him in the face*

why cant this be what happened


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The chants really do get to Reigns.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

REIGNS!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Reigns just looks like a heel. Make him a powerhouse heel already. He isnt a face


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns throwing shots, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You tell those haterz, Roman!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

"You can't wrestle" and for once I have no idea who they're talking about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns once again showing how over sensitive he is


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns heel turn. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

LMFAO REIGNS PUTTING THOSE SMARKS IN THEIR PLACE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty dumb chant, he can wrestle just fine.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

And the heel turn begins...

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THANK YOU, ROMAN!* :clap


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Plus at some point: too much campiness in any medium will make one just roll their eyes. Hence why I've called for Dean learning the art of subtly for some time.


The campiness is what caused me to start losing interest. I'm not a Dean hater, but I don't enjoy him as much as I used to. I've said it multiple times before, but the guy needs to go back to being serious and edgier, like he was in FCW. The hokey (I think I got bit by a dog last night) shit isn't funny and is doing him no favors.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reigns shutting the haters down. :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Reigns would be such a great heel with the way he was gloating in his match against Seth >.<.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz has the IC and Maryse
Dean has the WHC and Renee
Rusev has the USC and Lana

#SwingParty


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Dat Rollins pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT ROLLINS POP HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All you dudes are the majority


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Aw cmon the crowd completely no-sold the "I woulda cashed in on you too man" line.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao at Seth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn that was a big pop for Seth Godlins.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Roman be heelin' it up. Nice.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ambrose had a big pop, but Rollins' pop was double lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

These 3 have way too similar of theme songs. 3 generic ones.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Reigns telling the critics to shut their stupid smark faces. >


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ambrose sucks. he's not over! he's boring. LeBron and Cavs Real Champions > dean ambrose aka fake champion given to by writers and vince mcmahon. NBA Finals > anything wwe does.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman is going to be least over guy in that match... by FAR.

I see nothing has changed in the last seven months.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NAHNAHNAHNAHNAHNAHNAHNAH. NAH.

rollins da GAWD


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Rollins...

...every female chair is wet


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Were they chanting you cant wrassle to Ambrose or Reigns? Cause Reigns is a way better performer


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose vs Reigns vs Rollings at Summerslam. Book it


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The three of them are great together.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuck me, our wet dream is happening finally!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolute disgrace. Misfits, freaks, losers, neckbeards chanting at Reigns. Go home, get a life and spare us normal folks from having to deal with you.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny thing is Reigns is better then Ambrose in the ring , Ambrose just a hardcore wrestles


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Reigns shutting the haters down. :lol


Sounds like they're still shitting on him so how did he shut them down?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns swears he's so smooth and tough.:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That was a weird pop! 

Half the crowd jumped up and popped LOUD while the other stayed seated and did nothing. It's like they divided the tickets on who they favored.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting great pops tonight.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

well we got our maint event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get to the back of the bus, Roman. Seth's driving this bitch. :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha Seth dropping the truth bombs and shutting that shit down!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED SHANE


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Here comes the money!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cole "what a start to raw" ??? wtf its the same ole 20 min yawn fest


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane about to book something stupid. Rollins beat Roman clean.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Sounds like they're still shitting on him so how did he shut them down?


getting huge reaction


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Reigns shutting the haters down. :lol


He did not shut anything down, he just showed them they easily get under his skin.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol at people saying Roman is a better wrestler than Dean. Get your heads out of your asses.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns has no claim to the title any more lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The guy that lost to Brock Lesnar 2-months ago is now the World Heavyweight Champion!

We start from the bottom now we here


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"take your behind to the back the of the line cus that title is mine"

YOU MISSED THAT RHYMING OPPORTUNITY SETH


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rollins is right. Reigns already lost last night.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with Rollins he just beat the man 24 hours ago.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> ambrose sucks. he's not over! he's boring. LeBron and Cavs Real Champions > dean ambrose aka fake champion given to by writers and vince mcmahon. NBA Finals > anything wwe does.


WTF?? Weirdest comparison ever on these boards.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Rollins bitching and moaning after the stellar fighting babyface performance he gave last night. 

God help us.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Gotta job clean to Reigns after next night Seth, sorry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tired old McMahon schtick.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope we see teams forming for Battleground, this triple threat should be saved for Summerslam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ChairShot90 said:


> lol at people saying Roman is a better wrestler than Dean. Get your heads out of your asses.


Truth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shane about to book something stupid. Rollins beat Roman clean.


It will end in DQ and they will have a triple threat match at BG


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> lol at people saying Roman is a better wrestler than Dean. Get your heads out of your asses.


they're both horrible


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth to beat Roman clean twice. :rollins


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAND thirty seconds later they turn Rollins back into a whiny bitch

"did you talk to stephanieeeeee you can't do that waaaaaaah"

GJ WWE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeez. Cena at least waited a month before getting his win back. Roman is about to get it back 24 hours later :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I don't want the brand split. The last one sucked donkey dick.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Absolute disgrace. Misfits, freaks, losers, neckbeards chanting at Reigns. Go home, get a life and spare us normal folks from having to deal with you.


Complete nerds.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a wrestlemania caliber match... Yeah, yeah.. We get it already, Bryon.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't like Shane


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Wyatt family return today? Good.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This makes no sense they both have rematch clauses and both should get them.

WWE done fucked this up 18 minutes in no less... it's the same Raw and same old bullcrap.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns didn't get his rematch clause before Ambrose cashed in, that's his claim.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND AT THE END DEANO TURNS HEEL ON BOTH OF THEM TONIGHT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> The three of them are great together.


YUP!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will AWOL Orton dodge the draft?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth to beat Roman clean twice. :rollins


it'll be a triple threat. tonight will end in a brawl


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Finally a legitimate main event for RAW. Tired of pointless matches with 0 stakes ending the show.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Reigns held his own. He should hit back at the hecklers more often.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cole just said playa'. Teddy Long as Smackdown GM confirmed :KLOPP


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

YES LETS GO PAIGE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Clearly Paige didn't get arrested.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige gets random title match. Huh


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zayn/KO... Nice.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RKO85 said:


> ambrose sucks. he's not over! he's boring. LeBron and Cavs Real Champions > dean ambrose aka fake champion given to by writers and vince mcmahon. NBA Finals > anything wwe does.



You're a minority. Stop watching. You won't be missed. *shrug*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty awesome card tonight 

Owens vs Zayn will be a classic. And Rollins vs Reigns shoudlbe good again even though it will end in fuckery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Paige gets title shot out of the blue...lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So after the draft will they bring back the old WCW championship belt for the Smackdown champion? Or will Smackdown get a new belt?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

It's Dean... WINCHESTER!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, I wonder if this match begins the coming great Zayn losing streak of 2016.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to MAGGLE for ragging on Saxton's unimpressive stint on ECW (WWE). :cole


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman v Seth

Seth v Kevin

Charlotte v Paige

Terrific.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Paige gets random title match. Huh


Well, she technically earned it last week. No?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige gets a title shot? Lol well based on her winnign record agaignst Charlotte I Well say she deserves it more then anyone. I don't think she well win this time though.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Reigns has no claim to the title any more lol


Rematch clause?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns being so oversensitive he basically answered back to the crowd like a full-blown heel would've done... And then proceeded to act babyface once again. What the hell.

Props to the crowd for roasting this sorry excuse of a wrestler though !


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ARRIVE
GET ARRESTED
GET OUTTA JAIL
GET A TITLE MATCH
REPEAT

-Paige


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean should be on commentary for that Seth vs Roman match


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz & Maryse v Dean & Renee v Rusev & Lana

Book it!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> The guy that lost to Brock Lesnar 2-months ago is now the World Heavyweight Champion!
> 
> We start from the bottom now we here


The guy who lost to Jericho at Wrestlemania became the #1 contender the next night.

The guy who lost to the Undertaker now controls Raw.

The booking is dumb, what else is new


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cant wait for the Styles interview with Stone Cold! 

Also getting a strange suspicion that Paige is winning the belt tonight. Why? Because WWE. I think they realize they are floundering in the Women's division and need a shake up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw has a stacked card tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Will AWOL Orton dodge the draft?


I think most people have forgotten he even exists :ken


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Peerless said:


> Reigns held his own. He should hit back at the hecklers more often.


Only if he is turning heel. If he is staying face it makes him look weak


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Paige gets random title match. Huh


She has beat Charlotte clean twice recently not exactly random.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

No Stephanie tonight? Yes! No emasculating or slapping.

Safe to say the Paige arrest was just Total Divas thing.

Also, Owens vs. Zayn “to settle the score once and for all” on an unannounced Raw match? There better be some fishiness because that would so stupid to end this now so randomly.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> So Paige gets title shot out of the blue...lol.


She beat Charlotte twice


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Solf said:


> Reigns being so oversensitive he basically answered back to the crowd like a full-blown heel would've done... And then proceeded to act babyface once again. What the hell.
> 
> Props to the crowd for roasting this sorry excuse of a wrestler though !



Awww poor baby did Roman reigns hurt your precious little feelings?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Cant wait for the Styles interview with Stone Cold!
> 
> Also getting a strange suspicion that Paige is winning the belt tonight. Why? Because WWE. I think they realize they are floundering in the Women's division and need a shake up.


Or she will beat Paige and claim she beat everyone in the womens division and no one can beat her, then Bailey debates to face her at win at BG


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> It's Dean... WINCHESTER!


Winchester?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Will AWOL Orton dodge the draft?


SAVAGE!

POTN already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> She beat Charlotte twice


True, had forgotten about that.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I want Paige v Charlotte at Battleground.

First NXT Women's Champion v First WWE Women's Champion


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Rollins beats Reigns clean as a whistle, performs the match as a babyface, Reigns tells the crowd on Raw to shut up, and yet Rollins is still the chicken shit heel, while Reigns is still the babyface.

OK then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about your shitty belts WWE.

It's like they are so desperate to send one to everybody.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i have a feeling at the end of raw reigns will embrace the hate


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> No Stephanie tonight? Yes! No emasculating or slapping.
> 
> Safe to say the Paige arrest was just Total Divas thing.
> 
> Also, Owens vs. Zayn “to settle the score once and for all” on an unannounced Raw match? There better be some fishiness because that would so stupid to end this now so randomly.


Hopefully it ends with Owens losing by DQ, so they can continue the feud to at least BG or better yet summerslam

this needs to be a two month feud at least


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

No reaction for that geek Zayn. :heyman6


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

During the match, Dean gets involved, Bray Wyatt appears on the Titantron(We're here), then the family surround the ring and the Shield has to team up to stop them...

Calling it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is a basketball player wearing a wrestling shirt really newsworthy?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami Zayn ole corny azz.... gtfo!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JR Smith gets a Raw shoutout! 

That's what it's all about.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually watching Raw tonight, which I never do. Solely because of the Rollins and Ambrose wins.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

These two again how exciting...lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Winchester?


Owner of my body!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has already killed Owens/Zayn for me. Seen it way too much already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Reigns fans, quit the fake salt already, you know he'll have the title back this year, he'll have it probably 30 more times before he retires, just stop, it's sad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The never ending feud. Anyone tired of this matchup yet?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

So who goes through the Spanish table?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sad that Sami's call-up has pretty much been a flop.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This man will be in the main event in no time. KO!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Paige gets random title match. Huh


How is it random Paige has had two pin falls over Charlotte. Shes basically the #1 contender.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

It's evident that Dean is much better than roman and seth... he has charisma, mic skills and wrestling prowess which neither of the two can brag about... seth sure comes somewhat close... but roman? no thank you.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Awww poor baby did Roman reigns hurt your precious little feelings?


Yeah well, dunno about that, but seems like your precious little Roman Reigns got his precious little feelings hurt by the crowd though, hence he looked like an idiot once again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Rollins beats Reigns clean as a whistle, performs the match as a babyface, Reigns tells the crowd on Raw to shut up, and yet Rollins is still the chicken shit heel, while Reigns is still the babyface.
> 
> OK then.


they should go with the double turn tonight with Reigns going heel and Rollins face.



Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I wanted a triple threat.


You will get it at BG


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, I wanted a triple threat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I just hope there is some fuckery involved in the Seth vs Roman match, anything but Seth now losing clean.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Look I don't care if it "shows his personality". Zayn is the worst dancer I have ever seen on television... and for some reason nobody is telling him how fucking terrible he is at it and how stupid his hat is.

Also that song was annoying at first but now it's just a complete joke. How you meant to take him seriously? KO gets a mans theme and Zayn gets a boys theme.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> So who goes through the Spanish table?


Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Is a basketball player wearing a wrestling shirt really newsworthy?


They are desperate to be relevant.

The funny thing is, Lebron and Love wore Warrior and Austin shirts. No one cares about this shit era. :heston


----------



## syver (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol all I've been seeing is you Roman nuthuggers crying ever since Raw started. Funny to see you nuthuggers get so upset at fans booing your boy Roman lolol.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Owens selling on the way to the ring... then completely forgets about it 2 minutes later


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised Owens is wrestling tonight. That Michinoku Driver on the side of the ladder was hard to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large roster produces the same matches. :clap


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

BikerTaker said:


> It's evident that Dean is much better than roman and seth... he has charisma, mic skills and wrestling prowess which neither of the two can brag about... seth sure comes somewhat close... but roman? no thank you.


Dean is the worst in ring wrestler on the entire roster and no that's not hyperbole


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Random: I'm ready to mark for Neville!!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm tired of Owens
Anyone else?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, are they having the triple threat at Battleground now? This match tonight is a stupid idea.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hurry up and squash him Owens.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Zayn isn't over at all. I'm guessing he almost never wins. Then again, I thought he was an exception and would get over in losing.

Guess not.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> How is it random Paige has had two pin falls over Charlotte. Shes basically the #1 contender.


Who's keeping count? Her wins still kept her under the radar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

God Movement said:


> This man will be in the main event in no time. KO!


they should him on SD and give him the SD world title.



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Zayn isn't over at all. I'm guessing he almost never wins. Then again, I thought he was an exception and would get over in losing.
> 
> Guess not.


He is still over, the fans are always humming his theme song when he comes to the ring.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and as for the poll I voted for Rollins naturally


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BikerTaker said:


> It's evident that *Dean is much better than* roman and *seth*... he has charisma, mic skills *and wrestling prowess* which neither of the two can brag about... seth sure comes somewhat close... but roman? no thank you.


HUH?!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Reigns fans, quit the fake salt already, you know he'll have the title back this year, he'll have it probably 30 more times before he retires, just stop, it's sad.


Sssh, let us savor such rare, probably-will-never-experiment-again-salt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Rollins beats Reigns clean as a whistle, performs the match as a babyface, Reigns tells the crowd on Raw to shut up, and yet Rollins is still the chicken shit heel, while Reigns is still the babyface.
> 
> OK then.


That's WWE booking for you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercialmanialol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really want Owens and Zayn to be a tag team eventually, tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shifde said:


> These two again how exciting...lol


There can only be one!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just once I'd like a commercial break during their shitty promos and not during a match I want to watch.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hopefully it ends with Owens losing by DQ, so they can continue the feud to at least BG or better yet summerslam
> 
> this needs to be a two month feud at least


They’ve been feuding since before Mania, and WWE has done a great job of extending this feud without them facing each other 1 on 1 often. In fact, they’ve only had one 1 on 1 match.

Please don’t end it like this on Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who's keeping count? Her wins still kept her under the radar.


Oh yeah eleeping her under the radar so much shes getting a title shot, get outta here .


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Is a basketball player wearing a wrestling shirt really newsworthy?


As newsworthy as a wrestler wearing a basketball jersey.

WWE is always so desperate to be seen as trendy and mainstream and they probably would be, if the whole company didn't have the "look at us, look at us" mantra.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WWE films should be with Brazzers.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

FUCK this cameraman. Jesus H Christ I have one BITCH of a fucking headache now. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm tired of Owens
> Anyone else?


No.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

It's been a while since the fans have actually cheered for the champion. I know Dean will have a short reign, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Dean is the worst in ring wrestler on the entire roster and no that's not hyperbole


Yes it is. And no he's not.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Guess I will rate the commercials since there will be a break ever 3 mins mainly during any matches and the matches are lame and stupid as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> They’ve been feuding since before Mania, and WWE has done a great job of extending this feud without them facing each other 1 on 1 often. In fact, they’ve only had one 1 on 1 match.
> 
> Please don’t end it like this on Raw.


Agreed it needs to end at a major PPV like SS, RR or WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> So, are they having the triple threat at Battleground now? This match tonight is a stupid idea.


I have no idea how they are going to make 20 ppv's a year entertaining. This is going to be a fiasco.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I really want Owens and Zayn to be a tag team eventually, tbh.


I’d love if they did an Angle and Benoit type pairing from 2002. Both men hated each other but they were forced to team up or get suspended if they didn’t. And they went on to have great matches with the Guerreros and Edge & Mysterio.

You could do the same thing here and face guys like New Day, The Club, etc.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Paige arrasted last night and getting an title shot today.

Poor Emma.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Seth to get drafted to smackdown and Reigns to stay on raw and turn on Ambrose?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Yes it is. And no he's not.


If not then who is? I like Dean, but he cant even throw a punch. Its Shane McMahon bad...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see Reigns going being more of the bad guy, than neutral tonight, when he beats Rollins. It will get more sympathy for Rollins. I think even Dean will have some sympathy for Rollins and take a second look at Reigns. And why is this? Because Reigns is going to beat the snot out of Rollins tonight.

I have seen it.... many, many ages ago.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Solf said:


> Sssh, let us savor such rare, probably-will-never-experiment-again-salt.


Well, I do suppose that's a good point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> FUCK this cameraman. Jesus H Christ I have one BITCH of a fucking headache now. What. The. Fuck.


Shakey cam has made its way to the WWE and it makes it impossible to watch


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Zayn isn't over at all. I'm guessing he almost never wins. Then again, I thought he was an exception and would get over in losing.
> 
> Guess not.


Nobody gets over by losing matches


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens is a fucking pro. Did you see him sell that injury and the bump he took at MITB? What a man.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Probably Sasha will return tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darren Criss said:


> WWE films should be with Brazzers.


That's one way to get me to watch their films.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I H8 U


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

This needs to be said...........Sami Zayn is not anywhere near as likable as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole talking about Zayn's "guts" oh yeah, I hope he enjoys looking up at the lights the next 6 months.
Ok, never mind that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm tired of Owens
> Anyone else?


I still like him however I think he is somewhat one-dimensional with his character. WOuld be nice to see some more complexity. In that sense he is tiring yes, but I still like him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I would love to see a KO/Bryan feud.... sigh.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Renee Young heel turn? becomes Rollins new ace in the hole? helps him win back the belt at BG?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> That's one way to get me to watch their films.


Danny D and Eva Marie
Johnny Sins and Maryse
Keiran Lee and Lana
Chris Strokes and Paige
Mick Blue and Renee

Book it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens loses...great.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fluke win, the feud will continue


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chad Allen said:


> This needs to be said...........Sami Zayn is not anywhere near as likable as Daniel Bryan.


Why don't they just turn him heel and have him team with Owens, it could be a good tag team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens getting jobbed out.

:lmao


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Is this a prank?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice finish


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Zayn kind of needed a win. But not at KO's expense. Fuck this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnn, I was hoping this match be a bit longer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love these guys, but I've seen this match more times than the McMahon's have led off RAW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami needed that one..... so what happened to this losing streak again?!? Haaaaa!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Owner of my body!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is this feud finally over now?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sami won a match :duncan


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Booking for Seth's character is all over the place though. He's getting babyface pops. Wrestled like a babyface last night. But then pulls the spoiled brat card tonight with Shane. What is going on? lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn stupid ass gonna take his eye off Owens like Owens wouldn't attack him. Dumb:no:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a roll up pin for the win, wow i never thought i'd see that...........again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO=Killed Off his momentum.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The feud continues! fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami's punches look so wimpish.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


U WANT TO BANG ME
PERVERT


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

You want weak punches, now THOSE punches Sami just threw, those were fucking weak looking.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I love me some Sami, but his punches have always been pretty weak.

Glad he won.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If it was a WM main event,

Why did it happen last night as well on a B PPV? :Out


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Calm down Byron. You just saw the match last night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Can confidently say I do not care to see a continuation of the Sami/KO feud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Byron, we just saw this match at MITB about 24 hours ago you GEEK!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

This Sami hate is stupid.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep your fingers cross both Owens & Zayn don't endup on the same show or is Owens vs Zayn 55 time per year


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> You want weak punches, now THOSE punches Sami just threw, those were fucking weak looking.


Probably saw that Dean Ambrose is champion so he decided to swagger Jack him and steal his moves.

I'm expecting him to throw popcorn in someone's face by the end of the show


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sami Zayn throwing them second run Michaels level hands.....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The spanish table is so much better


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What a crap finish.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Owens V Zayn could have been a great feud too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They were getting "let them fight" chants. I joined in too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just think. Ziggler/Corbin will catch Owens/Zayn in total match count by August.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Keep your fingers cross both Owens & Zayn don't endup on the same show or is Owens vs Zayn 55 time per year


Oh they're def gonna get split up. This feud without any stakes is tiresome.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

BYRON IS STUPID
HE MAKES ME WANT TO HEAR ROMAN


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

damn, i missed the first segment what happened?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I love me some Sami, but his punches have always been pretty weak.
> 
> Glad he won.


Still much better than our world champion's punches.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Danny D and Eva Marie
> Johnny Sins and Maryse
> Keiran Lee and Lana
> Chris Strokes and Paige
> ...


Im thinking...

Joanna Angel and Paige
Lola Foxx and Eva Marie
Carter Cruise and Maryse
Dakota Skye and Renee
Allie Haze and Lana

Then have Becky walk in during with all 5 pairings...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They're still going at it :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Fit!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steel Cage at Battleground for Ownes/Zayn?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

If Sheamus and Apollo gets an rematch too I'll die.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HIS NAME IS FINLAY!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. A legit brawl.. Been ages since WWE did this


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shove it up your asses, geeks. That was great.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FINLAY SIGHTING!! Draft that man! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No, let them fight forever!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami ain't got no heat behind his punches.

WTF?!? Even Shane's punches have more power!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Im thinking...
> 
> Joanna Angel and Paige
> Lola Foxx and Eva Marie
> ...


Lesbian sex don't have what i like: Deepthroat


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god.................. fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PEOPLE POWER! :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy smokes People Power!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone call JBL an ambulance..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Johnny:lol

So he's going to put his bid in for GM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better be smart with the draft and split up tag teams like before.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Johnny :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

IDK How nobody isn't tired of Owens vs Zayn. It's been 2 years and there still feuding.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Johnny !!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh no ... for the love of god no. 

I laugh now cause i just hear Punk railing on him in my head lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's father-in-law. :yes


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please bring out Eric Bischoff.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

FINLAY MY ASS


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Yep Owens and Zayn will be still fighting and fuck up the Reigns/Rollins match leading it to a triple threat at BG it all makes SENSE to me now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MR. EXCITEMENT / BIG JOHNNY IS BACK!

PEOPLE POWER BE PRAISED!

:bow


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh Dear Lord People Power is back!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh good lord, not this fucking shitstain.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Johnny :mark:

I missed that voice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao That suit!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed it needs to end at a major PPV like SS, RR or WM.


After what we just saw, it wouldn’t surprise me if they ended it at Battleground and they end up on separate brands.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this whole thing oh what are you doing out here is so dumb when they play their music before they come out


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd mark for an Adamle appearance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Johnny looks like every corporate smug asshole I've ever seen.


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

Next week, we will have a one on one match between Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn until 2018!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> U WANT TO BANG ME
> PERVERT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> IDK How nobody isn't tired of Owens vs Zayn. It's been 2 years and there still feuding.


2 years?!?!? That barely even scratches the surface of their feud.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I remember when everyone hated Johnny.. Stupid bitches


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Corporate yes-man."

unk2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHA! People Power!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heyman and Bischoff better be the real GMs. Or fuck off!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Here comes Big Cass and his dumbass partner


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MY NAME.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo & Cass always getting monster pops.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao he ran away like a child.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

If Smackdown and Raw do get new gms what happens to Shane ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shane is so fucking cool. That Enzo/Shane thing was dope.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Shane and Enzo fitting right in.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Cass is like Shane vs Test all over again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright that was cool moment between Enzo and Shane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THAT
WAS
AWESOME

I need that gif!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


Stop. I don't like short things.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol, ngl Enzo and Shane's little sneaker thing made me mark a little.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck is Big Cass pointing at?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The anonymous Raw GM will probablymake an appearance next.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> "Corporate yes-man."
> 
> unk2


Still using his material, may as well just bring him back for the brand split...

GM Punk!
GM Punk!
GM Punk!

You know it sounds good.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Enzo killing it on the mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He looks like Y2Enzo with that vintage ponytail.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Is Enzos gimmick that of a retard? Or is he legitimately a retard?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Johnny Laryngitis :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WE WANT VAUDEVILLAINS


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

awful

and the crowd knows it


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> If not then who is? I like Dean, but he cant even throw a punch. Its Shane McMahon bad...


Enzo Amore


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shifde said:


> Yep Owens and Zayn will be still fighting and fuck up the Reigns/Rollins match leading it to a triple threat at BG it all makes SENSE to me now


So RAW & Smackdown pay per views after July are separate? RAW gets SummerSlam that why you can't do the 3way there since in the Draft those 3 will not end on the same show


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Heyman and Bischoff better be the real GMs. Or fuck off!


It's gonna be Shane and Steph, but bah gawd that'd be perfection :lenny


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These fellas are talented.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lame, who wrote this crap.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good show so far...


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

People actually thought that was funny?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Taking bets on how many minutes into the match till they either show the injury highlight or replicate the spot again..


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Cass is so robotic sounding.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RAW. Is. COMMERCIALS!!!!!!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

People that hate on Enzo are most likely devoid of any charisma or personality.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Any male over the age of 23 doing that finger wave when Enzo does his promo should be embarrssed...........


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

why said:


> Is Enzos gimmick that of a retard? Or is he legitimately a retard?


He's legitimately a retard.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

all in all... said:


> awful
> 
> and the crowd knows it


Are you watching the same show or was it so awful that the crowd wanted to help him out saying everything he did word for word?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Enzo killing it on the mic


That was actually one of his worst promos on Raw, tbqpfhwy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> I remember when everyone hated Johnny.. Stupid bitches


Still do. That piece of trash main evented a PPV over D Bry vs Punk.

Screw him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Stop. I don't like short things.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SOMEBODY PLEASE CALL MA MOMMA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWOOOOFT


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

That thing with Enzo marked the *first time* I actually enjoyed something Shane did since his return. So fucking cool :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Big Johnny is the best pick out of former GMs other than Bishcoff and ... AJ Lee  damn I miss the GOAT.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Taking bets on how many minutes into the match till they either show the injury highlight or replicate the spot again..


They're still showing that shit. Da fuq?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> Any male over the age of 23 doing that finger wave when Enzo does his promo should be embarrssed...........


Thank God I'm 22.

Phew, that was close. Was almost embarrassed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan as GM would be sweet


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jamaica said:


> People actually thought that was funny?


Zero dimes was pretty good. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> So RAW & Smackdown pay per views after July are separate? RAW gets SummerSlam that why you can't do the 3way there since in the Draft those 3 will not end on the same show



The big 4 will have both shows.

They are thinking about having two PPVs a month one for each show. i hope not. they should just rotate shows for the PPVs to give more time for storylines.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> Thank God I'm 22.
> 
> Phew, that was close. Was almost embarrassed.


:ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> They're still showing that shit. Da fuq?


There's our answer(s), literally 0 minutes into the match..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

```

```



Hawkke said:


> Taking bets on how many minutes into the match till they either show the injury highlight or replicate the spot again..


You called it. :lol:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck me they're showing it again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Considering Enzo has the oddest body-to-voice match I think I've seen in wrestling since either Brock, Lowki or HBK I got a chuckle out of the guy making fun of Johnny's.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Do WWE get off to that Enzo injury or something? Sick stuff.*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

#WAITINGFORCHARLOTTESMATCH


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Enzo would be pretty funny if he could say 14+ stuff.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great! Let's play that injury clip again!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Daniel Bryan as GM would be sweet


I don't know how they DON'T do this to be honest.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> So RAW & Smackdown pay per views after July are separate? RAW gets SummerSlam that why you can't do the 3way there since in the Draft those 3 will not end on the same show


If it's like the previous brand split, then the big shows (RRumble, Mania, SSlam, SSeries) are joint PPV's with wrestlers from both brands.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THREE AIN'T ENOUGH said:


> Cass is so robotic sounding.


He's G-A-W-B-A-G-E!

GAAWWWWWBBBBBAAGGEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sério, a divisão de equipes seria muito melhor se New Day não existisse.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The VV's are my favorite WWE tag team... really like these guys.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

```

```



Darren Criss said:


> Sério, a divisão de equipes seria muito melhor se New Day não existisse.


Thats what she said.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Do WWE get off to that Enzo injury or something? Sick stuff.*


Quite possibly, Vince is a sick man.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Edge(Raw GM) and Christian(SD GM) ..Shane McMahon would appear as both when one or both couldn't be on a show or PPV


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I really want to like Enzo and Cass but they desperately need to come up with new material. Their schtick is cool and all, it's just stale at this point.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Great! Let's play that injury clip again!


If I had a dime for appearance of Enzo they didn't play that clip I'd have..

Zero Dimes!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish The Vaudevillians would win. Fat chance of that.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Enzo getting all the pops and chants, but just watch them push Cass to the moon when they split.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Vaudevillains need a win. BADLY.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Wish The Vaudevillians would win. Fat chance of that.


Me too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Baron Corbin vs Big Cass would be a sweet feud.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Enzo would be hilarious outside of PG, huh?

I'm not a big believer in the rating makes the guy, and I'm not even implying Enzo is any worse today, but his character just feels like it would 'fit' interrupting bikini contests and sleeping around with the girls backstage and cursing up a storm in promos. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL is a heel commentator.. The club were doing heelish shenanigans.. JBL doesn't support them heelish shenanigans... Makes sense, right? :eyeroll


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And the VVs are straight jobbers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> The big 4 will have both shows.
> 
> They are thinking about having two PPVs a month one for each show. i hope not. they should just rotate shows for the PPVs to give more time for storylines.


No reason to do the Shield 3 way on the next pay per view then , just do Ambrose vs Rollins at BG


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Vaudevillians = The Ascension


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bada Boom Shaka Laka?

I preferred when it was called the Rocket Launcher.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Daniel Bryan will run Raw.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I remember when everyone throught Vaudevillains would be jobber for debut on SmackDown..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Enzo would be hilarious outside of PG, huh?
> 
> I'm not a big believer in the rating makes the guy, and I'm not even implying Enzo is any worse today, but his character just feels like it would 'fit' interrupting bikini contests and sleeping around with the girls backstage and cursing up a storm in promos. :lol


Lol exactly. It opens up the possibilities.

Sleeping around with other wrestlers girlfriends and getting his ass kicked but somehow still getting the upper fans.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Still laugh when Enzo jumps from the top rope yelling...."how ya doing?!" :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Man, Enzo really is bad in the ring isnt he? 

Styles about to heel it up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vaudevillains lookin' like Vaudeminorantagonists since debuting on the main roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The VV's are my favorite WWE tag team... really like these guys.


Wade Barret would have been perfect to add to them instead of letting him leave


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Delsin Rowe said:


> I really want to like Enzo and Cass but they desperately need to come up with new material. Their schtick is cool and all, it's just stale at this point.


They have new material every single time they're on tv.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well technically Reigns doesen't deserve a rematch. I mean he got beat clean fair and square. Rollins was the one who was robbed. SO I would save Triple Threat for Summerslam. Do Rollins Ambrose at BG I agree. Who would Reigns face though? Maybe Wyatt comes out and screws Reigns :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Sério, a divisão de equipes seria muito melhor se New Day não existisse.


NEW...DAY......ROCKS?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Weren't the vaudevillians cheered in NXT when that dumbass blue pants showed up?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Baron Corbin vs Big Cass would be a sweet feud.


Yup yup! Too bad Vince would put the wrong one over.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> *Considering Enzo has the oddest body-to-voice match* I think I've seen in wrestling since either Brock, Lowki or HBK I got a chuckle out of the guy making fun of Johnny's.


I NEVER EVEN THOUGHT OF THIS, BUT SO TRUE :lmao

I think Low Ki is way more blatant, though. That ridiculously deep voice on that little midgety fuck sounded almost impossible.

Where is he now? Not like I've been looking very hard anyway, but I haven't heard anything of the guy in so long.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

what happens with mitb ppv after the brand split?
who gets mitb?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soo - I know this is annoying af but during the commercial can someone sum up the opening promo for me real quick? I tuned in during Owens/Zayn so literally just the opening promo and anything that happened after? Thanks! Please?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

How many stars was forced to leave WWE in 5 years? Edge, Punk, Bryan, Aj Lee..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Man, Enzo really is bad in the ring isnt he?
> 
> Styles about to heel it up.


he is not better or worse than the road dog was


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yup yup! Too bad Vince would put the wrong one over.


IMO both have potential if booked right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vaudevillains heading down The Ascension path to jobber obscurity. :cuss:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wade Barret would have been perfect to add to them instead of letting him leave


You know what: I absolutely hate Barrett but he'd be a perfect fit for the VVs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Delsin Rowe said:


> I really want to like Enzo and Cass but they desperately need to come up with new material. Their schtick is cool and all, it's just stale at this point.


To be fair, New Age Outlaws, The Rock, DX, etc all had their shtick that repeated over and over for years.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> what happens with mitb ppv after the brand split?
> who gets mitb?


The winner already did the cash in


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They need to cut these Twitter updates.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena to interrupt Styles...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The greatest wrestler alive today. 

Welcome, AJ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> How many stars was forced to leave WWE in 5 years? Edge, Punk, Bryan, Aj Lee..


Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow... Ryback even though I'm glad he's gone. 

Still can't believe Sandow and Rhodes are gone. They would have been perfect for this brand split.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bada boom shakalaka? fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Weren't the vaudevillians cheered in NXT when that dumbass blue pants showed up?


Yeah they were. They were stupidly turned babyface in NXT, because much like everything down in Full Sail...they became trendy for some reason which meant the bookers decided hey these guys would make awesome faces.

They flopped as quickly as they're doing on the main roster now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

P1 in the house!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance 
nope, they don't want none


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

AJ as a heel is stupid. No one wants to boo him, but you're not supposed to cheer him. IDK.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I hate this show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Def. watching the SCSA and AJ Styles podcast.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ready To Fly is still better than Phenomenal.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Peerless said:


> Enzo getting all the pops and chants, but just watch them push Cass to the moon when they split.


Cass got a massive cheer when he got tagged in, they are both going to go far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin Love likes Stone Cold.

Lebron likes Warrior.

What's in common? They don't like this shit.

Change your shit WWE.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Enzo would be pretty funny if he could say 14+ stuff.



Bu bu bu bu bu but he's SO OVER, he's the most charismatic WWE superstar and most talented on the mic since the Rock........:Rollins


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

With the influx of new talent coming in like that retard Enzo, a 40 year old AJ Styles, and that other retard Ambrose as champion.. I must say, I took Cena for granted when he was in his prime. None of these guys have the charisma or presence of Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

He cheated to beat Cena and still gets cheered. :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Aj's hair is better than Dana's hair


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

On these Stone Cold Podcasts, are they in character, or what? Furthermore, I know TNA is off limits in WWE, but does that carry over to Austin's show? I feel like they should cover it and Austin seems like he has the balls to do whatever he wants on his show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dem heels with the babyface pops and babyfaces who are hated.

WWE logic for turning the wrong guys.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

AJ delivering a promo like he's trying to remember his shopping list.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Delsin Rowe said:


> On these Stone Cold Podcasts, are they in character, or what? Furthermore, I know TNA is off limits in WWE, but does that carry over to Austin's show? I feel like they should cover it and Austin seems like he has the balls to do whatever he wants on his show.


Usually completely out of character


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, I like AJ, but his hair is just stupid. It looks like mine. In high school. In fucking 1971.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AJ's hair is sickening. Bring back the short back and sides dammit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Please no Wyatts vs Club anytime soon. Not when Styles and Bray both need pushes right now. But that would be typical WWE to do soon.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually yeah, now that he's saying it out loud it is pretty surreal.

AJ STYLES BEAT JOHN CENA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Real? Heat? What in the world?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WWE is missing an big heel stable with Reigns, MIz & Maryse, Vaudevillains, Charlotte and Eva


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is gonna lead to The Club friction and Balor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, they are lost with this storyline.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So is this when the wyatts return or ?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tonight, for the first time in what feels like forever, RAW will actually have a main event with some fucking steaks!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Delsin Rowe said:


> On these Stone Cold Podcasts, are they in character, or what? Furthermore, I know TNA is off limits in WWE, but does that carry over to Austin's show? I feel like they should cover it and Austin seems like he has the balls to do whatever he wants on his show.


TNA has been mentioned on Austin's podcast (on the Network) and seeing how TNA was 12 years of Styles professional career, I don't see how it can be avoided.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Luke Gallows - the man with 9 WWE lives


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dems heels with the babyface pops and babyfaces who are hated.
> 
> WWE logic for turning the wrong guys.


Are there really heels in WWE anymore? I thought the reality era is just full of gray characters.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

These two are so boring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This storyline is trash. Bringing them out to hug I bet.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I really like guys with long hairs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ Styles can do no wrong. He is the best part of the show.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Great heel work here. Something rarely done


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Awfully nice of The Club to wait patiently by the entrance just in case AJ Styles called them out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Delsin Rowe said:


> On these Stone Cold Podcasts, are they in character, or what? Furthermore, I know TNA is off limits in WWE, but does that carry over to Austin's show? I feel like they should cover it and Austin seems like he has the balls to do whatever he wants on his show.


On the network it's out of character.. but never outside the company line. Never. For what that's worth.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They gonna lure Cena out and beat him to shit again.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Feels like a nWo swerve right now with the Club in the ring...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They don't want none... :dance


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Aj's hair...I can't...fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The fan in me really wants Karl Anderson to get a singles push.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finn Balor.....where ya at?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is obviously a swerve, but it's still stupid.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

You know, these guys celebrated back stage on YouTube.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are sorry. I believe them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment is oddly classic old school.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aj being a great heel right now lol





Architect-Rollins said:


> Aj's hair...I can't...fpalm


what is wrong with his hair? that is my hair cut too


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I miss Social Outcast


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

They are gonna stomp Cena or get burried trying.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so heel it's amazing. :lol This is old school heel work at its finest


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Natecore said:


> They have new material every single time they're on tv.


Yep. Just complaining to complain.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

See Ambrose and reigns fan

That's a pop


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What'd I say. Hahahahaahaaaaa!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ's hair bothers me with the way it goes over one eye he needs to cut it lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This shit is hilarious.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mya The Bee said:


> Are there really heels in WWE anymore? I thought the reality era is just full of gray characters.


That's crap. That's just WWE not being able to admit they have the wrong people pushed as faces and heels.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

finalnight said:


> This segment is oddly classic old school.


It really is. And it works.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe them. I mean they apologized. Its real. unk2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Japan is like WTF is this shiet....hahaha!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

To answer a question that will leave his mouth.. Yes John, I think you're stupid.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

APOLOGIZE DAMMIT


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Doo do do doo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena hasn't been WWE Champion in almost 2 years and he's still the biggest star in the company. Amazing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE are doing so terrible with The Club. Just debut Finn already and deck them out in BALOR CLUB shirts and wreck shit and win titles.*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Festus ..... yes Festus is in a main event angle in 2016.... The world has turned upside down...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pabst blue ribbon shirt, Cena.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The Club is great


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got dayum chill with the hair comments, y'all :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

After all these years he still gets booed :lol. Cena must be thinking what the hell do I got to do to get these smarks (Men) to like me.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Cena hasn't been WWE Champion in almost 2 years and he's still the biggest star in the company. Amazing.


It should show the WWE someone can be a top star and not have the WWE title


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:ha


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> After all these years he still gets booed :lol. Cena must be thinking what the hell do I got to do to get these smarks (Men) to like me.


Put his ass to sell


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Nice pabst blue ribbon shirt, Cena.


I thought the WWE agreed not to use that after getting sued by them


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The current record is John Cena 0-1 AJ Styles

Enjoy it while it lasts folks :cena


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The apology was genuinely funny. Good heel work. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Cena, must you talk about balls every week?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena is corny as fuck. But at least he doesn't sound like a fucking robot.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please tell me Cena didn't just go Scarface on us?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why is cena so obsessed with AJ's balls?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*John Cena is OBSESSED with BALLS! WTH!*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Cena hasn't been WWE Champion in almost 2 years and he's still the biggest star in the company. Amazing.


Don't you know, Cena's bigger than the title...*ANY TITLE*. People fight for the right to earn the opportunity to lose to Mr. Pabst Blue Ribbon himself whether it's in the ring or buried on the mic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought the WWE agreed not to use that after getting sued by them


That was a previous design.. which actually doesn't look all that different, but the shirt was white.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> After all these years he still gets booed :lol. Cena must be thinking what the hell do I got to do to get these smarks (Men) to like me.


No idea but its obvious he wants to turn heel after his comments on when he almost did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena chants.:lol

Fucking Cena is over like rover.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is cringeworthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> The current record is John Cena 0-1 AJ Styles
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts folks :cena


cant wait until AJ gets Kevin Owens'd


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ is great as a heel :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Fucking get on with it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Heel AJ is actually kind of awesome :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Fucking awesome promo! By everyone involved!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> That was a previous design.. which actually doesn't look all that different, but the shirt was white.


OH i can't even tell the difference, thanks for the info. IT was dumb lawsuit from the beginning since parody is supposed to be covered with copyright.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finn Balor to come at Summerslam?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aj is hilarious


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Making AJ a chicken shit heel who has the best ability on the roster....fuck you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE has shown how to destroy an over babyface in 3 weeks time.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Finn Balor to come at Summerslam?


They will debut him in a smark town

No Phoenix where the most over guy is Cena


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I never would have thought AJ would have this level of heel in him.. Seriously. TNA somehow missed this part of him all these years? This is pure old school heel work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Finn Balor to come at Summerslam?


If it is it should be at BG since SS is after the draft.

They could do a match at BG where its Cena vs AJ with Anderson and Gallows banned from ringside with if they show up AJ is DQ'd but Balor shows up and costs Cena the match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who would of thought that Cena would be over in a good way and Reigns would still be getting booed. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Machine Gun v. Cena :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

zero percent chance Cena does not win


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

What do you guys think that's gonna happen with ADR?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking Cena faces lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao AJ is a really good heel. Wish he had better writers though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Love in that poll Reigns is on 14 :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm out.

Not terrible tonight but I have no idea what they are doing and I don't really care. Night folks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nakamura, please go back to New Japan while you still have your image intact.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol even the people who cheer Cena were still booing Roman.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Love in that poll Reigns is on 14 :lol


Only his family voted for him


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

AJ's bloody hilarious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Making AJ a chicken shit heel who has the best ability on the roster....fuck you.


He's better as a heel anyway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Fucking Cena faces lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow its really only an hour into the show. If feels like two hours have passed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They don't want none.

:dance
:dance
:dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Love in that poll Reigns is on 14 :lol


LMFAO! He almost cried earlier tonight.. I felt bad ffs. :serious:

The crowd is savage!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That was some of the best old school heel work we have seen in awhile. I saw someone just call him a chicken shit heel...no. that was old school heel work that has always worked. Nothinf chicken shit about it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Not terrible tonight but I have no idea what they are doing and I don't really care. Night folks.


Boa noite!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Love in that poll Reigns is on 14 :lol


Nigri would have more than 14 and she's not even a wrestler


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> Only his family voted for him


Sika got pissed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a brutal exchange between the 2. Felt like it took an hour.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Farmersonly.com :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Anderson really going to be jobber food?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can we please make the poll go viral, with the present results?

I'm a jerk--I know!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Machine Gun vs SUPERCENA. Sounds perfect for a comic book issue.*


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ugh, don't tell me Cena is just going to completely squash Anderson...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully Machine Gun can showcase his skills he is underrated as hell and really carries Gallows.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

It seems Cena has a darker shade of blue shorts than usual. #interestingobservations


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well this match is sure exciting..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That promo before this match was dreadful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anderson to shock the world. :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

LMFAO

Cena SQUASHING Karl Anderson


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't make you wear that shirt last night :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 needs lifeforce. Hasn't ate in months.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck... why'd you leave New Japan for this?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

JBL putting a clown suit on Byron


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has Anderson even got any offence in? :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beat him down!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> They will debut him in a smark town
> 
> No Phoenix where the most over guy is Cena


Summerslam is in Brooklyn. That smark enough for ya?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> Ugh, don't tell me Cena is just going to completely squash Anderson...


I'm afraid I've got some bad news..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The New Day for the save?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP Anderson


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cena squashed the shit out of Anderson :lmao

Bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment accomplished nothing. Nice.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CROWD: "YOU DESERVE IT"

At the Cena beatdown.... I would laugh for days!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

STOP MAKING THE CLUB LOOK WEAK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pathetic. Anderson is much better than he was allowed to show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit.. Cenas head brushed the mat on that one


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

AJ looks like a hairy Kristen Bell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena to make Styles tap in the next two PPVs.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If they are building up the club to dominate WWE it would be cool but I see AJ getting split from those two and balor joning up maybe?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Squash matches are always a terrible idea.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Saxton showing emotion is so cringey :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mightymike1986 said:


> Making AJ a chicken shit heel who has the best ability on the roster....fuck you.


I'm disappointed too but there was no way he could succeed as a face with Cena and Reigns at the top. He would be the 3rd top face at best. It's how WWE is shaped.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Thought Wyatts were coming there. Wonder what is planned for them? *


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The New Day for the save?


People don't come to save Cena very often.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Cena to make Styles tap in the next two PPVs.


Yup. AJ got his one win, now it's all downhill from here.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Anderson did not even done ONE fuckin move in that match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anderson is the jobber of the group because Gallows has size. :vince$

Anderson is so good, but he's in WWE now. Where good means good blowjobs.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Raw has actually been decent for once.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Machine Gun v. Cena :mark: :mark: :mark:


Why did I have faith that this would be a nice, little, competitive match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, Wyatts will be on the show tonight?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Dear John Cena or any other face who seems to think it's important on how you win a match. 

Ric Flair and Triple H are considered two of the greatest wrestlers to ever lace up their boots. 99 times out of a hundred they cheated to win their matches. At the end of the day, who cares if someone cheats.


*
I wish some heel would bring that up, just once. *


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollins has a point you know. He shouldn't have to settle anything with Roman, and he shouldn't have to re-earn his shot at the title.

Roman lost, Seth beat him clean. Then Dean cashed in and beat Seth clean. Should be Seth vs Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop Rollins got when he said he's better than Reigns..

:banderas

Rollins has balls now.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

If Shane's going to do the dance, bring back the Shane O'Mac jerseys rather than the smart-casual dad look.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was into RAW tonight until I seen Rollins is already jobbing his win back to Reigns. Rollins should be a star right now but after last night's booking and getting squashed tonight, he's done.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jojo fine ass!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah lets not have Roman v. Seth, winner faces Dean for the title at Battleground, on Smackdown. God forbid anyone watch that show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Must say, RAW has been awesome so far in my opinion. :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman should have challengedSeth to a thirty minute Ironman Debate. Imagine the ratings. :vince$


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jojo looking like a snack. kada


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> I was into RAW tonight until I seen Rollins is already jobbing his win back to Reigns. Rollins should be a star right now but after last night's booking and getting squashed tonight, he's done.


He won last night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> People don't come to save Cena very often.


True. I didn't know if they were going to continue the feud with New Day and Anderson/Gallows...clearly not lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol rollins with the little 'sup...' grin toward jojo

guy cant help himself


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

JoJo is actually 5'11, they just make her do mega splits so she doesn't embarrass the male wrestlers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For God sakes turn Seth face already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins = top 5 on mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth gonna add JoJo to his harem. :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some fuckery going down tonight in the main event.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn straight Seth, man is on fire!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

That's it Rollins is a face i don't care what anyone says that dude has not been acting like a heel at all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Swerved like WWE thinking they are funny or some shit?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wanna see them resign Big E Langston to face Big E from New Day...*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Some fuckery going down tonight in the main event.


Absolutely, no way Seth is losing this clean after last night. Don't think there will be a definite finish.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

double count out tonight, says reports. reigns and seth goig through the table oohh myy


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> That's it Rollins is a face i don't care what anyone says that dude has not been acting like a heel at all.


Rollins is a face portrayed like a heel

Reigns is a heel portrayed like a face

Dean is a Dean portrayed like a Dean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continuum said:


> double count out tonight, says reports. reigns and seth goig through the table oohh myy


I imagine, it ends in a no contest, double count or something like that to setup the shield triple threat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *I wanna see them resign Big E Langston to face Big E from New Day...*


How about this card?

Big E v Big E Langston
Cesaro v Antonio Cesaro
Rusev v Alexander Rusev 

Book it, Mac :vince$


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's the worse that can happen for WWE to turn Samoan badass Uce douche heel? Shit ratings? lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheesy montage alert.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> JoJo is actually 5'11, they just make her do mega splits so she doesn't embarrass the male wrestlers.


No she isn't Woods towered over her in the booty-o picture on instagram and he is barely 5'11, Tom is the one they make do the splits.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mmm so tasty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, our queen Becky


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Zack Ryder? Wat?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And Paige also gets a title shot :lol. Haven't her and PAige made up? Becky rthey have ruthless instinct. Your soft that is your problem.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

How many backstage interviewers do they need?!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that TapouT commercial should have had a sweating bigshow lifting a hoagie to his mouth in a very determined way


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Rollins is a face portrayed like a heel
> 
> Reigns is a heel portrayed like a face
> 
> Dean is a Dean portrayed like a Dean


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Becky must be super annoying all of her friends stop hanging with her and beat her up


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Was Ryder wrestling during the ads? :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Becky looks like a fucking crackhead tonight...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

dont cry becky :3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel Nattie :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> And Paige also gets a title shot :lol


No worries, Charlotte is retaining.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I missed Becky, the steampunker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STAAAAHP!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Becky delivered a pretty good promo.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why doesnt anyone like me gimmick by lynch

might be the hunched shoulder way you run, idk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie the heel still speaks like a caring soccer mom. :heston


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky can cut a fucking promo. I want to see her with the title down the line!


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

CORBIN. :tucky


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damn Becky. Cut a good promo on RAW and still get your ass kicked.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

OMG THE JOKER STRIKES AGAIN. WHERES BATMAN WHEN YOU NEED HIM???


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Corbin/Ziggler part XXXVIIXIIVVVVV


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here goes dat nyggah Baron f'n Corbin!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ryder for FOTC.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DeeGuy said:


> Was Ryder wrestling during the ads? :lmao


He jobbed out to ads. :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Was Ryder wrestling during the ads? :lmao


Yeah, what was that?

Anyway, ROLLINS WITH HALF THE VOTES, LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Ziggler interferes fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin needs to have his stomach start doing his in ring promos. :vince$


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor Ryder...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Was Ryder wrestling during the ads? :lmao


Well that answers my question. Must have looked like such a geek strutting around the ring for 5 minutes waiting for Corbin to come out.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Paige is still getting title shot tonight after beating up ADR?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lets hope Ziggler doesn't interferes.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Becky delivered a pretty good promo.


She always does. Best in the ring, best on the mic and her and Sasha have the most charisma in the division. I'm hoping for a Becky vs Sasha vs Bayley Wrestlemania match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Corbin's entrance kicks so much ass


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Corbin needs to have his stomach start doing his in ring promos. :vince$


the greatest mic worker in the wwe. the silent assassin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I could jump Becky from behind.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the fucks corbin wearing? looks like minstrel or elf pantaloons or something


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonight's theme: Same shit you saw last night and the week before and the week before and the week before. Zayn v Owens match 39. VV v Enzo and Cass. Days of Our Shield. Another facepalm inducing heel Styles segment. 120 seconds of Boring Corbin.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

MyaTheBee said:


> Paige is still getting title shot tonight after beating up ADR?


Beating ADR?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Who has less personality, Crews or Corbin?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nattie the heel still speaks like a caring soccer mom. :heston


HAHA!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss Bull Dempsey feuding with Corbin...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That fan: "You hurt him!!!" LMAO


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I cant believe how quick Ryder fell again.

Goes from winning the IC title, losing it the next night, then jobs to Corbin. Damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn what an elbow drop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Peerless said:


> Who has less personality, Crews or Corbin?


Crews by far, Corbin is a dick in real life lol at least he has that


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Beating ADR?


http://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/breaking-news-wwe-superstar-paige-arrested-for-domestic-violence


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shave that head already Corbin, you bitch


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Corbin is bland af


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin climbing the jobber pyramid.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The thought of Corbin as world champion gives me the fear.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE with the stereotypical Chinese music


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The draft will end with Roman and Corbin running RAW. :kobefacepalm


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Corbin!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

How do you say fruity pebbles in Chinese?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He won last night.


And had his moment trampled. Losing tonight makes last night's win meaningless, so within a month he went from biggest potential star in the company to upper card jobber again. They completely ignored momentum, as usual.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That's why they are pushing Nakamura in NXT. It's only because he's Chinese...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena showing them mandarin skills


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena w/ the mandarin :clap


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

PPtv

cena was probably just dieing inside wanting to make a childish joke about that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Wang


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE will never push this guy. WWE is just sucking up. No sell it China.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd be entertained by a Orton/Corbin feud. See them both move at negative mach speeds. :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Becky needs a friend.... :book


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> http://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/breaking-news-wwe-superstar-paige-arrested-for-domestic-violence


The date of the article say June 21,2016. It's the 20th.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena's really looking old these days. He's only 39.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just remembered how much of a failure the Women's Revolution was.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> The date of the article say June 21,2016. It's the 20th.


It's from the future duh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> How do you say fruity pebbles in Chinese?


Roll man Rains


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Paige smacks the shit out of the Spanish announce team. It's her casa!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> The date of the article say June 21,2016. It's the 20th.


Well, the Eastern world is 12-hours ahead, so could be totally legitimate.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I get the feeling this Ghostbusters movie is going to bomb spectacularly.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

A Bosley Hair Growth commercial right after a Corbin match? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Why does paige get a title match.....fuck off she don't deserve it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Peerless said:


> Who has less personality, Crews or Corbin?


Ur mom.

Sorry, couldn't resist. :grin2:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Just remembered how much of a failure the Women's Revolution was.


all they had to do is keep going what they had in NXT but in WWE and they fucked it up


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I get the feeling this Ghostbusters movie is going to bomb spectacularly.


Everyone knows it will.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Why does paige get a title match.....fuck off she don't deserve it


She beat Charlotte twice over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where our dose of Jericho? We are all so thirsty.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena's really looking old these days. He's only 39.


Same thing happened to HBK, HHH, Batista, Lesnar, Taker, etc.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The Undertaker wants his vignettes back.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Paige's arrest is legit then she shouldn't be getting a title shot let alone being on TV. 


Oh shit it's Bray Wyatt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Harper?!?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I almost forgot about my mans Bray.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shouldn't he be a face though?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WYATT :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Why does paige get a title match.....fuck off she don't deserve it


Lol and anyone else does? She has beat Charlotte twice in a row, she does deserve it. As cole just said, how Paige earnt it. Sit down mark.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Wyatts confirmed then?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

jbl's THEY'RE BACK was lol worthy


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wasn't Wyatt turning face before he got injured?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone needs to gif that head turn that Cole just did


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No Harper?!?


ACL takes a long time to recover from.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was kind of a heelish Wyatt promo.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> If Paige's arrest is legit then she shouldn't be getting a title shot let alone being on TV.
> 
> 
> Oh shit it's Bray Wyatt.


100% Sure it's a work.

I'm guessing it's for that shit show called swerved.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Anyone but you Rollman'


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Paige was release quickly from jail, huh?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paige needs to start saying perro


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wyatts return tonight? I hope they interfere in the main event. Watts vs The Shield at Battleground would be fun and save the triple threat for Summerslam.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Has that newborn baby always been in Wyatts vignettes? kinda creepy.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Paige sounds a lot posher than I was expecting.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who's that chick with the bloated face next to Charlotte?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who the hell was Paige talking to at first? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte and Dana are legit awful.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That fucking robe.. GTFO... :lol :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit. Paige is looking super sexy tonight.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Charlotte is a Perro.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I was so attracted to Paige, and thought she was such a badass.

Now, even her outfit is uninspiring.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Timber Dana? Really?!?!?!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm only continuing to 'watch' tonight to witness how fucked up the creative direction is. It's like they hate the fans.

WWE's message to fans, "You like Styles, we put him under harder than Russo and make him a heel to keep the kids from following you in your cheers." The fans chant "Boring" during Corbin's match at MITB and then on Raw JBL trolls viewers by saying "He had a heck of a match last night, Maggle." This is a mad house! It's like another fucking planet!


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Lol and anyone else does? She has beat Charlotte twice in a row, she does deserve it. As cole just said, how Paige earnt it. Sit down mark.


Yeh someone who is a known trouble causer in the locker room, and has been with multiple talents.....is dangerous in the ring and calls spots loudly and is horrible on the mic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

can i eat u out pls paige


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully Wyatt just go back to his NXT character.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige, Becky, Sasha. One of the 3 need to be champ right now. Wheres Naomi?*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige has been working on her abs.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus Christ, this show went from decent to a nonstop stream of pure fucking bullshit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Paige has lost weight. She and Charlotte looked great there and have chemistry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Why does paige get a title match.....fuck off she don't deserve it


She's beaten Charlotte twice. Guess that's a pretty good reason.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MY god Charlotte is so god damn awful. Please Paige take the title off her. And Dan fuck off back to NXT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

she can't flex with us ... hahahaha, one of the best things i've heard charlotte ever say, i've got to say lol.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Who's that chick with the bloated face next to Charlotte?


Dana. A lot of people around these parts find her hot. I would rank her near the very bottom of the list in terms of hottness in the division. I just dont see it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] what is this!!!!

My baby Piage is savage... but damn.... the auroma of sweet punani just whiffed through my TV screen like a mofo... I'm kinda weak right now...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I was so attracted to Paige, and thought she was such a badass.
> 
> Now, even her outfit is uninspiring.


cos you know del rios tappin that


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> Jesus Christ, this show went from decent to a nonstop stream of pure fucking bullshit.


Three hours is just too much.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Paige, Becky, Sasha. One of the 3 need to be champ right now. Wheres Naomi?*


No one is missing Naomi.


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

LETS GO CHARLOTTE!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

StylesP1 said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Who's that chick with the bloated face next to Charlotte?
> ...


Neither do I, neither do I. Hell, Charlotte looks way better than Dana.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Dana Brooke because of that picture where you can pretty much see the exact hole she poops out of. I think of it whenever she's on TV...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Three hours is just too much.


The first hour should just be NXT then 9-11 can be raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte can't lose the title now, she is less than 30 days away from beating Nikki's record.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Bullshit, commercials, recaps, repeat. I feel like I'm watching last week's TNA un-broadcast.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Paige still has one of the best themes


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Continuum said:


> cos you know del rios tappin that


Perro style!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The first hour should just be NXT then 9-11 can be raw


That would be so much better.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte can't lose the title now, she is less than 30 days away from beating Nikki's record.


COME ON NIKKI!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"This is my house, perros!!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ekh gotta say, this is about the time when RAW starts to feel one hour too long.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

So with the brand split..Is Raw still going to be a three hour show?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige out to take that L and go back to superstars.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

PAIGE THE GOAT. 

aige LETS GO


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

No reaction for Paige hahaha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE QUEEN OF MIC WORK HAS ARRIVED!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Paige still has one of the best themes


And an awesome tongue.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever said that Paige lost some weight is telling the truth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

YESleMania reference :mj2

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> So with the brand split..Is Raw still going to be a three hour show?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige got a anice pop


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Continuum said:


> cos you know del rios tappin that


FUCK I forgot all about that.

Del Rio got the swag, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana with her Dollar Store version of Charlotte's robe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> ACL takes a long time to recover from.


Harper should challenge Bray's leadership, when he returns. I've been wanting a serious Wyatt/Harper feud since 2014.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlotte's entrance is so bleh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that Madusa is still Alundra Blayze to WWE.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Sadly, yes.


Dear god....Why?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't know how but I feel Dana has slightly more of an aura or it-factor than Charlotte.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Whoever said that Paige lost some weight is telling the truth.


she also lost her virginity...to Del Rio :'(


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> "This is my house, perros!!"


This is my chocha, perros!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*WE WANT SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Charlotte disowned Ric why does she still use his gimmick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige vs. Trans America. Paige's cuisine reigns supreme. :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that piped in line by Vince to Cole


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like Paige has been hitting the gym hard lately. And by gym, I mean Del Rio's mansion where Ricardo hands them condoms with a hot towel.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paige, what dat mouf do?


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

We want sasha!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I liked Paige better when she had some thickness. 

She looks pretty flat to me...No ass and no tits.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Paige just looks like she enjoys inappropriate touching


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Jesus. 

Paige is so over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I actually root for Del Rio purely because he's porkin' Paige. 

Good job Alberto.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So if Paige loses... I don't see where the story goes.... will Sasha enter this story line.

P.S., for all those who wanted multiple women's story lines going at once, well here you go.

WWE is improving. Yay!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> We want sasha!!!!


shes a nobody. get used to it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dana Brooks is awful


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Botches botches everywhere by paige


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dana Brooks is awful


Would still bang


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Damn Paige is over asf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Botches botches everywhere by paige


It's not a botch, it's a perro!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Damn Paige is over asf


yeah, all over del rio


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh I'm actually digging Dana. A heel who actually heels it up effectively.


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Damn Paige is over asf


Huh don't be a mark crowd is dead for this no reaction for paige whatsoever


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatts are returning tonight? Did I hear that buffoon Cole right?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddamn you WWE and your fucking mid-match commercials. Hey, guess what -- when the commercials come on, I switch channels. Even if the other channel has commercials too, just on principle. So fuck you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dana Brooks is awful


And it's so obvious they want to push her as the next big babyface when she turns on Charlotte.

Dunn loves the blondes.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> It's not a botch, it's a perro!


WE GOT OURSELVES A FLYING PERRO, MAGGLE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Wyatts are returning tonight? Did I hear that buffoon Cole right?


Yep, expect some fuckery to take place.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Huh don't be a mark crowd is dead for this no reaction for paige whatsoever


Must be watching a different show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Continuum said:


> shes a nobody. get used to it.


I refuse to acknowledge your correctness


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> Huh don't be a mark crowd is dead for this no reaction for paige whatsoever


Lol oh get off your anti biast. PAigge got a monster reaction. IF your saying this match is getting no reaction. But Paige lol? Whatever.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dana has the character work down pat more so in a year than NAtalya has ever gotten it down in 10. She knows how to work a crowd and be a personality, the wrestling refinement will come, but that is what gives her a better ceiling than Natalya, Naomi, or Tamina


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Wyatts are returning tonight? Did I hear that buffoon Cole right?


WWE, now instead of ruining surprise returns, has went an extra step. They now probably just told us to watch as the Wyatts fuck up the main event.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> I liked Paige better when she had some thickness.
> 
> She looks pretty flat to me...No ass and no tits.


Thick Paige is the best Paige, yes.

She seems to be glowing tonight though... she may be pregnant.... same with Renee.... I'm predicting one of them is pregnant. 

I predict a WWE diva or backstage personality will have a baby by Feb 2017.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, expect some fuckery to take place.


Wyatts vs Shield again at some point in the future, probably not soon tho


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good evening WF people just caught up to the live show on my dvr got a late start to watching tonight


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Paige could you please slap your non kicking leg, stupid idiot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or does it look like paige puts white make up all over her body to make her even more pale


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I stick by the fact giving the women the first hour of Raw post brand split is the easiest way to even the roster and maximize the writing


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Martins said:


> I NEVER EVEN THOUGHT OF THIS, BUT SO TRUE :lmao
> 
> I think Low Ki is way more blatant, though. That ridiculously deep voice on that little midgety fuck sounded almost impossible.
> 
> Where is he now? Not like I've been looking very hard anyway, but I haven't heard anything of the guy in so long.


Little midgety fuck: great line and yes that man particularly with that hunch looked really short. No way is he all of that billed 5'8 :maury: I thought I read he retired but according to wiki: he was working little indies as of last year. We've never worked but that man looked just about as stiff as it gets fuck taking those kicks or that double stomp he'd plummet himself at his opponents with.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Charlotte's boring.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Paige could you please slap your non kicking leg, stupid idiot.


she'll be slapping del rios NON kicking leg soon enough


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Charlotte looks so hot in that Red outfit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol Charlotte's moonsault is awful. She practically lands on her feet because she doesn't want to take a bump


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE, now instead of ruining surprise returns, has went an extra step. They now probably just told us to watch as the Wyatts fuck up the main event.


They said on the preshow that the Wyatts would return


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL

now THATS a fucking botch


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao what a botch!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Clearly that was a DQ.....


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Paige gonna be getting that Seth Rollins dick soon


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

That foot on the rope spot was horribly done.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That was so fucking lame. Dana is so bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And Charlotte retains, buahaha...Nikki's record...here we go!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

BS finish....... such bs...

SO MUCH CACA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

LMAO WTF WAS THAT BULLSHIT. 

SHANE DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#SaveUsNikki


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol PAIGE LOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dana Botch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Super :botch there :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana is absolutely terrible at everything.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dana Brooke is fucking terrible. No idea wtf so many here claim to see in her. Jesus christ. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how was that not a DQ the ref saw Dana interfere


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i just can't be arsed with this company


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we stop with the constant interferences for Charlotte... Back to gaming. I can't with this company.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mega botch by Dana lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

boss time...then she disappears again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The boss !


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PUSH EM ALL OUT THE WAYYYY-YYY!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does Sasha just always randomly appear and inserts herself in the title picture, how about actually keeping her on tv.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige is the roman reigns of the womens divison lol. Gets crap no matter what. 

ETA: Lol Paige carried Charlotte in that match. And Paige loses to interference. Oh looks its Sasha.


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

OMG YES!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

THANK YOU FUCKING JESUS AND GOD AND ZEUS AND ALL MYTHICAL CREATURES...I LOVE SASHA


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Yeeeeeeessssss!!!!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: Sasha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RUn charlotte!

run from the skinny girl a foot shorter than you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd rather have Dana (whoever the fuck she is) than Flair at ringside.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAVE US BOSS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I thought they would hold off until after Battleground for Sasha. But I guess she has to lose at Battleground to Charlotte first beating her at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol another tag team match paige and sasha vs charlotte and dana, seriously what the hell??


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SASHA! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Sasha has a god tier body. That face though haha.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

How the F do you botch putting a foot on the rope? GTFO Dana.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

heres your monthly Boss moment. brought to you by the wwe network


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That botch was unhealthy. I like Dana too, fuck.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you botch putting someone's foot on the rope?

Step 1. Grab foot.
Step 2. Lift foot over the rope
Step 3. Release foot.
Step 4. ???????
Step 5. Profit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay this has to be the 3rd time that Sasha Banks interrupted Charlotte promising to beat her only to go on and not win the title.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does Sasha just always randomly appear and inserts herself in the title picture, how about actually keeping her on tv.


She was inured when a ref gave her a concussion


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pink haired Horse vs Blonde Horse for the GiddyUp title coming soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does Sasha just always randomly appear and inserts herself in the title picture, how about actually keeping her on tv.


Yeah it is rather annoying have her work some angles and do some matches before getting a shot at the tittle.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So instead of a real build Sasha is just in the mix....... Yep. Bye Raw. I can't even try to survive this. The finish last night was a fluke.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Absolutely shit promo by Roman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns and JoJo would prob make pretty children.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dana botching ain't a good look..People hating on her already.


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHA PAIGE MARKS THAT IS A POP!!!! THE FUCKING BOSS......FUCK OFF PAIGE


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatts !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sasha AND Le Wyatt Fam are back! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They're here 
:yes


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

all in all... said:


> RUn charlotte!
> 
> run from the skinny girl a foot shorter than you!!!!!!!!!!


I remember when Tamina ran from her last year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We're Here :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha's theme tho :dance :dance


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn. 

I mark everytime he does that we're here line.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this the third or fourth time Wyatt has 'returned'?

It ain't working...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Did these mother fuckers just go to a commercial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a shit promo from Roman it was like 10 secs long lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The BO$$ is back...FINALLY. :fuckyeah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dana botching ain't a good look..People hating on her already.


Seriously, she is awful don't know why they called her up really.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hmmm, I could watch Sasha clocking Dana on repeat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wyatt is targeting my boy Rollins...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jojo's fake fingernails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roman Reigns


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> She was inured when a ref gave her a concussion


Yes but she was taken off TV before the concussion she has done this like 3 times now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you reckon we might get a triple threat? Charlotte vs Paige vs Sasha?

BTW I don't like how Sasha isn't even around, then just randomly gets inserted into the storyline. It's lame and not the first time WWE's done that.


----------



## Pez (May 30, 2016)

Bray!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sasha and then the Wyatt Family return in back to back segments :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How long until Wyatts are turned into jobbing geeks again?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a shit promo from Roman it was like 10 secs long lol


He can't cut a promo to save his life the way he's booked, best if its short


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is this the third or fourth time Wyatt has 'returned'?
> 
> It ain't working...


We're...Released


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why does the least hard working woman in WWE, Sasha Banks, deserve a title shot.? What has she done to merit it?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wyatt: We're here.

Vince: Commercial time!

:vince$


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Do you reckon we might get a triple threat? Charlotte vs Paige vs Sasha?
> 
> BTW I don't like how Sasha isn't even around, then just randomly gets inserted into the storyline. It's lame and not the first time WWE's done that.


No paige has had her shot and she lost she can go away now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sasha is our savior. I can't wait for her to be champion. Title is gonna look epic on her. Can she put Sailor Moon plates on it?*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Continuum said:


> We're...Released


TNA ... we've arrived.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> How long until Wyatts are turned into jobbing geeks again?


How long is this commercial break :mj2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That pop for Sasha. 


"She's not over" they said. Lol. Girl is super over and looks better than ever.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

AJ: "You don't understand the relationship I have with Anderson and Gallows."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> He can't cut a promo to save his life the way he's booked, best if its short


he probably cut a minute long promo but that 10 secs is all that was usable


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Why does the least hard working woman in WWE, Sasha Banks, deserve a title shot.? What has she done to merit it?


i want becky not horseface


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> The BO$$ is back...FINALLY. :fuckyeah


:Will:high5:gameon


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Seriously, she is awful don't know why they called her up really.


I just noticed her lips... they look like they belong to the Gyrinocheilus.

Bet she sucks a mean one doe..


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lothario said:


> That pop for Sasha.
> 
> 
> "She's not over" they said. Lol. Girl is super over and looks better than ever.


She's the most over woman in wwe


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is this the third or fourth time Wyatt has 'returned'?
> 
> It ain't working...


I believe this is run three. First run coming in at SS 2013, the retcon they attempted after the whole family became a joke post-ER vs Cena alongside Harper and Rowan inexplicably not once grabbing the belts in that good weekly series vs the Usos for months and now round 3 I believe.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh damn WWE is cheating on Full Sail with DeVry University


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao DevRy WWE PYRO MAJOR degree


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Missed ya Brayyy


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God. 

Wyatt is BACK. :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Luke Harper dead?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Seriously, she is awful don't know why they called her up really.


They totally did it for Emma but fuck she is nowhere near ready. I'd have taken Alexa Bliss getting the call before her, i'd have taken any one of the division getting the call before her tbh. I mean they be keeping Bayley for a special spot but if they wanted anyone ... Dana? for real. ugh.

they should have sent her back when Emma got injured cause she needs developmental imo.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

To be fair, that darkened crowd shot with the small lights never gets old.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fucks sake Cole shut up during the Wyatt entrance! Jesus!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck I forgot how amazing this entrance is.

The song, the lighting, the audience participation, the lantern effect.

Good shit. :yes


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Gomnana said:


> Sasha has a god tier body. That face though haha.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> Is Luke Harper dead?


no, just forgotten


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Meh boring Wyatt promo incoming.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Do you reckon we might get a triple threat? Charlotte vs Paige vs Sasha?
> 
> BTW I don't like how Sasha isn't even around, then just randomly gets inserted into the storyline. It's lame and not the first time WWE's done that.


Charlotte just beat Paige so it should be Charlotte vs. Sasha.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao DevRy WWE PYRO MAJOR degree


Come to Full Sail ... The shining star of WWE internships


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*From a Goddess in Sasha to a God in Wyatt. Cannot wait to see what they got in store for Bray.

Hes jobbing again isn't he?*


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Frightning Cole ?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Wyatt's theme is pretty badass.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Harper still injured, or will this lead to a mutiny?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason whenever the song says "taste the freedom..." I hear "taste the semen...in your mouth"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking WWE ruined what could have been another Undertaker


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stop fucking talking over the entrance...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I remember at WrestleMania, they had set off so much pyro outside the stadium when Reigns won, it knocked out Metro's phone towers.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That Wyatt pop.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatts huge pop!!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


>


OMG OMG OMG ITS SASHA, THE BOSS IS BACK!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Wasn't there a picture going around showing his weight loss? Dude looks exactly the same if not even worse than before.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Is Luke Harper dead?


Injured. He tore his ACL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When will ZZ Wyatt debute lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray is the most over guy in the WWE.

PERIOD!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, time for rambling senseless awesome-sounding meaningless Wyatt philosophy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go with another similar promo.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day I love you but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Drink it in ma..oh wrong person


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Bray should be a face and solo. I want Harper to lead the Family and to turn on him. HArper is the better worker and a decent talker. Wyatt can play a face with mic skills to over look his wrestling problems


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Aw shit it's the New Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wyatt's need to just straight-up murder the new day , like debut of the Nexus style


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Seriously? New Day? Oh fuck off


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck off and die in a fire you worthless cunts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gomnana said:


> Sasha has a god tier body. That face though haha.


Yeah not even all the makeup she uses helps matters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"BROTHER BRAAAAAAAAY!"*

:dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige

:wtf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Continuum said:


> i want becky not horseface


Becky does do everything better than her, but I still like Sasha. I just don't like her sitting out and rarely wrestling.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet baby jesus. I'd rather watch the Divas and Sami Zayn over New Day.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait hahaha, is the new day going to try to cheer up Bray? lol

say whut? lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AWWWW BROTHER BRAYYYYYY:lmao

This feud is going to be fuckery.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray laughing his ass off at new day.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*That tone shift tho.*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.........


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why are they associating Bray with these goofballs. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not sure I like where this is headed.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

WTF?!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Fucking WWE ruined what could have been another Undertaker


They still have Finn Balor but I'm sure they fuck up him too


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

SOOO, these teams are different.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

And this is why I don't try to get my friends to start watching wrestling again... They might see a grown man with a unicorn horn on his head shaking his asshole


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why would New Day poke the bear? :lol

Guess we know who they're losing the titles to eventually.


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Haha bray returns and is interrupted straight away


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why the fuck are thry runing Wyatts return, with these clowns? I like new day, but they have no place being out their.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would they have New Day bury Wyatt's act again on the first night back.

Fuck New Day!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Bray really is starting to dread his hair. Huh.

And :evans at Big E referencing Rowan's booty.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Unless you count "go to your castle with your plastic girlfriend" which was in a very serious tone: I dont think we have ever seen Bray in comedy have we? Guy is gonna straight-man this certainly isnt he?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, really? "A big old booty?"

Awful.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did Kofi just say "Skeeting Off"


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That shit went from super intense to....BROTHA BRAAAAAA


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought Wyatts were faces now now they are feuding with New Day it seems.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, time for rambling senseless awesome-sounding meaningless Wyatt philosophy.


Something something dark side...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAT ASS DOE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pushing Wyatts to the titles finally? Even though its now the wrong pair. Erik and LUKE is what we want. Hell I will take it I guess.*


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Another wasted "return" yeah that Vinnie Mac genius is dead and gone


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Xavier mesmerized by the Wyatts?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wyatts deserve a hell of a lot better than getting in a trap feud with New Day. fpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I love how angry Sasha makes some of you. I can feel the steam through the screen. Doesn't even have to be on the show for months and she's still the most over among her return. If you're angry now, you'll definitely have elevated blood pressure after Summerslam.












Can't wait. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Xavier.... will follow the buzzards...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Why the fuck are thry runing Wyatts return, with these clowns? I like new day, but they have no place being out their.


IF the Wyatts get the titles I'm ok with it. As long as they dont get jobbed out in their return feud


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Poor Bray!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

New Day and Wyatt feud = virtual form of LSD.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This would be cool if Bray was a heel, i hope he is a face for the love of god!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray needs to make the sun set on New Day.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Destroy those queers Wyatts.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rowan and Strowman clapping along :lmao


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

what the fuck was that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strowman clapping :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it??? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just shows you crowd will chant for anything.

Now they are chanting against New Day. Fucking robots.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously can we at least hear Bray preach a little? Fuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There are no words to really appropriately sum up how much I fucking despise those New Day fruitcakes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay?

No idea what to expect after this commercial break?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Thundermouse3587 said:


> She's the most over woman in wwe




Easily.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Something about a southerner telling a bunch of black guys to run just don't seem right by me. :lmao


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck that was terrible


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This should be entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This matchup is so left field it may well end up being amazing :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Crowd chanting New Day Falls despite still loving them and chanting along with New Day, shows the power Bray has. Really hope this is not a Roman situation but backwards akin to Seth being heel despite the crowd wanting to chant for them.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MONSTERS DON'T CLAP!!!! AND BASKETBALLS STILL DON'T HOLD GRUDGES*


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The crowd is usually dead by now. Unusual.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Something about a southerner telling a bunch of black guys to run just don't seem right by me. :lmao


Cryme Tyme Vs The New Day would be sweet.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Please put the titles on Braun and Erick, god do they need it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Something about a southerner telling a bunch of black guys to run just don't seem right by me. :lmao


The last Camp WWE episode also had a little arc that showed Bray enjoying some racist (confederate) poetry. :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to admit...I didn't see this coming.

I have no idea how this won't fail...Weirdest angle ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hilarious that so many fans joined in on the anti New Day chants. :bryanlol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I wonder what's going to happen with the whole Xavier Woods being mesmerized and lured towards the Wyatts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Something about a southerner telling a bunch of black guys to run just don't seem right by me.


Glad I was not the only one thinking that :reneelel


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Easily.


Debatable i would say Bayley is a contender for most over women in WWE at the moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Something about a southerner telling a bunch of black guys to run just don't seem right by me. :lmao


I think the rainbow dildo on the head shit takes precedence.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

The New Day is stale and annoying. They need to drop the titles and stop getting so much tv time.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Only staying up for the Styles/Stone Cold interview. This main event is so predictable I wish I could fast forward time somehow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The warriors stole game 4, but Cleavland stole the lost three games to win the NBA Championship :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can we talk about Xavier being caught in a trance?!?!? Hmmm!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I swear Darren Young is had the longest vignette series I can ever remember


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

bob fucklund


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is Darren and Bob gonna bang?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Make Darren Young Straight Again :bobwoah


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, have to give credit where its due.

Its 10:15 and a good part of the time left will surely be Rollins v Reigns w/ Ambrose fuckery, which I am very much interested in. 

Which means, RAW entertained me the whole time today after forever. Wow.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol @ WWE thinking this gimmick has a chance


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

As much as I'd like to see the Wyatts finally win the tag titles, it's would be bittersweet to see Rowan and Strowman win them as Harper/Rowan is the tag team of the group for me!

Obviously that isn't possible with Harper's injury and they may not even win them anyway as I think they're heading for New Day taking the record for longest reign.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They're still doing this Darren Young shit? Release the fucker.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Compare how TNA books Lashley as a no nonsense ass kicker, to how BIG E comes out every week shucking and jiving and gyrating his hips


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck this Darren young thing us still going on


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

THE SHIV said:


> Hilarious that so many fans joined in on the anti New Day chants. :bryanlol


Them crowds ain't loyal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck Darren Young.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When was Darren Young ever great


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lana, strong 9/10


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Holy shit Lana looking fucking amazing.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my lord Lana :lenny


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lana is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'd fuck the russia out of Lana


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wait what happened to Primo and Epico did Vince forgot about them already?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't watch Suits, but I found out that the attractive female is named Meghan Markle and I look it up every time she's on an add and she has insufficient nudity available on the internet.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This Darren Young thing would be less odd if they where at least in the same room looking at one another...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't WWE realise how stupid that Darren Young thing is


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev telling Titus' kids that their dad is a loser last night :rusevyes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana good gawd almight summa mumuma shut yo mouth!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Xavier mesmerized by the Wyatts?


He looked petrified in my opinion. Perhaps it'll start the first real crack in the New Day, which would remotely make them interesting again...at least to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WE WANT JERICHO DAMN IT!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck Darren Young.


He would like that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Darren....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I fucking love Backlund but someone else should have got that call, can you imagine if it was 'Make Sandow Great Again' how fucking spot on hilarious it would be?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They've dusted off the Vladimir Kozlov gimmick for this guy, I see.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lana is the hottest woman in this company, god damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana needs to start keeping her hair down.. Jesus fucking christ :homer :homer


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This matchup is perfect, because as JBL said, it is a stark contrast. Also, we always see The Wyatts against other dark-themed gimmicks, and this is something different. Plus, this is finally a viable team to feud with New Day and take the titles. You idiots will shit on absolutely ANYTHING besides the triumphs of your beloved indie darlings. smh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a terribly offensive story behind Backlund not doing promos in the same room as Young.

He really, really, _REALLY_ hates plaid shirts.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do we not get the gift of Jericho tonight though?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier to be hypnotized into becoming part of the Wyatt Family? :chlol

So much for the Family's much anticipated face turn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Make Darren Young Straight Again :bobwoah


SAVAGE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get a new feud with a guy we give shit about with Rusev tonight?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev :mark:

Please don't let him wrestle Titus though... please...

Edit: SHIT!


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

My god Lana is so fucking gorgeous.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lana looking especially lovely tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Xavier mesmerized by the Wyatts?


New Day loves the Bear type.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Same old shit with Rusev. Boring.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hair down Lana is nice. 

Needs to keep it that way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Geez, Lana been looking fire.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

'Ravishing' Russian indeed hot dayum! :lenny


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Man Rusev is amazing


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

New Day heading for a break up with Woods joining the Wyatts and going into single competition!?!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH THIS JABRONI!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Titus has to get the W here.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> Debatable i would say Bayley is a contender for most over women in WWE at the moment.


And you'd be reaching solely out of spite. You're better off saying Paige. Absolutely no one factors in NXT when it comes to gauging who the most over star in the company is and you know that, but Sasha is under your skin. Getting over on the main roster is and always has been the measuring stick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

O'Neil coming for Rusev head tonight.

"I don't care about you or your family" :lmao :lol :ti

RUSEV BEING A FUCKIN SAVAGE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't care about your family :rusevcrush


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus doing all this talking and he's about to get his ass whooped again. Poor kids.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lana an absolute 10/10 with her hair down.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Titus has to get the W here.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus O'Zzzzzz


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lana looks better when she dresses classy. :justsayin


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That woman is gorgeous. If she was single I wouldnt turn her down that is for sure not that I'd get anything done Id probably be stuck like


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lana I would drink your toilet water you sexy bitch


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

H4L said:


> My god Lana is so fucking gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


IT DON'T MAKE NO SENSE BRUH!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shaky camera again, ugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LAWWWDDDDD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the Titus I always thought we could have one day. The spiritual successor to Mark Henry.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope Rusev is United States Champion when RAW airs on Independence Day!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus O'Neil got Titus O'Real


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruh this is stiff af. Actually like Titus like this when he's not a geek, dudes a beast


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Main event time.

But... no gift of Jericho?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why does this feud have to continue:no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*How dare he defend his family. Rusev should kill him.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The all time great Rusev getting Rusev chants.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus was fired up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Man, NXT is so so so much better than RAW & SD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lawwdy lawwdy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they really leave the podium at the top of the ramp all this time lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked that.

Wasn't a match it was more of a "FAIGHT, MAGGLE"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So what's Nakamura's gimmick? Why does he act like that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Why does this feud have to continue:no:


You sleepin'.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Lawwdy lawwdy


Yikes


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> This is the Titus I always thought we could have one day. The spiritual successor to Mark Henry.


I buy that Titus. I'm a big fan of the guy, not so much him as a wrestler though but that was exactly what they should have done with him tonight.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

"I don't care about your family come over here!"


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

There was a ad that rollins vs reigns will happen on july 19th for the world title.
guess it was a fail from wwe editing team.

i got that from a german forum anyone noticed it?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

watch out for that titus, he spends quality time with his kids...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Delsin Rowe said:


> Man, NXT is so so so much better than RAW & SD


Recent NXT has been VASTLY overrated.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lana got me like 



 and Im not a guy with the hots for blondes usually.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is smart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy hell Titus looked great there. That was stiff as hell lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Not a fan of this feud (well... obviously), but that was a nice little brawl. Looked more stiff and believably anger-fueled than the vast majority of brawls we get nowadays. Wasn't exactly Lawler/Funk in an empty arena, but I'll take it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they really leave the podium at the top of the ramp all this time lol


It's been really awkward and messing up people's entrances too


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fuck it let Titus and Rusev just go and brawl. They are a vast contrast to the overly flippy shit. It would be a nice change of pace if you let them brawl


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Recent NXT has been VASTLY overrated.


It's still much better than Raw and Smackdown especially since it's only an hour long.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I hope Rusev is United States Champion when RAW airs on Independence Day!!!!


Actually I can see him losing the title on July 4th


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Main event time. I'm calling it now, Roman goes over 100% clean (Can't let Seth look too good now, can we?), setting up Reigns/Ambrose at Battleground. Rollins interferes in BG match, setting up The Shield triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why everybody thinks Bray Wyatt is so great, and I probably never will. Meh.

Lana looks so pretty tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VitoCorleone said:


> There was a ad that rollins vs reigns will happen on july 19th for the world title.
> guess it was a fail from wwe editing team.
> 
> i got that from a german forum anyone noticed it?



SD is in Worcester MA, I got that ad in Boston. Its probably just an old ad they didnt update that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is Raw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

VitoCorleone said:


> There was a ad that rollins vs reigns will happen on july 19th for the world title.
> guess it was a fail from wwe editing team.
> 
> i got that from a german forum anyone noticed it?


It's an old ad for new york, they been showing it for weeks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Did not even realize JBL called Big Johnny the "Patriarch of BellaVille" earlier. Nice. I wanna live in Bellaville. Much better riding up there than in Suplex City.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

With WWE logic, the NFL should put the draft tables on the sidelines of the Superbowl.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Send Byron to TNA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they really leave the podium at the top of the ramp all this time lol


They're probably going to be there every show till the draft.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Marine 5? Really?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

God Maryse is such a babe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best part of the segment, Lana :mark:. Damn she is a good looking women. Best looking women in WWE today imo. Alexa Bliss close second .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz still heelin' it up, haha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> They're probably going to be there every show till the draft.


Cole just answered my question ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STUPID IDIOT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maryse isn't even an active performer. 

Miz being a god tier dickhead.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Breathe it in, man...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't disrespect The Miz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Marine 5???? There are five of those??


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

How long was Jericho standing there?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho motherfuckas!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope they don't separate Jericho from his scowl in the draft.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho is the best heel in the WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSSS the gift of Jericho.

Let's drink it in. :lenny


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stupid idiots everywhere...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A Shane McMahon vs. Chris Jericho match would actually be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz is a god.

*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is The Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jericho is amazing lately


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE needs to start selling STUPID IDIOT T-shirts. I would wear that every Friday to my job on casual days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho gonna quit like Bootista?!?!? LMFAO!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Jericho is the man 

:yes


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Lawwdy lawwdy



Wow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone made a 'drink it in' gif of Jericho yet?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Dean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jericho has been unbelievably GOAT lately. Hope he ain't leaving anytime soon.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jericho is still great, but he needs to stop reminding people of that fucking asylum match...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSSS Ambrose on commentary!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Jericho gonna quit like Bootista?!?!? LMFAO!


It probably would be good for him to take another break, the dude is 45 for god sakes.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

finalnight said:


> A Shane McMahon vs. Chris Jericho match would actually be pretty entertaining.


It is funny that the only time they ever really interacted was the Invasion


----------



## Thundermouse3587 (Jun 19, 2016)

Breeeeeeath it in maaaaan!!


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Imagine if Jericho became the smackdown manager:rusev


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, I said they should put Dean on commentary  Thank you for reading my mind, WWE!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL must have made someone mad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Lawwdy lawwdy


Legitimately the hottest woman on the fucking planet. No contest.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Shane, speak up you stupid idiot. :jericho2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MyaTheBee said:


> Marine 5???? There are five of those??


Miz's last two sold over 1 millions dvd and blurays each. That fucker will make it to MArine 10 if he moves them again like that. Same with him getting christmas movies since his last two have been bought by networks and watched by over 2million people in their debuts. He has his niche audience


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanted A a Y2J WWE WHC title run, before Rollins came back. I'd like to see him run with the IC title now. He and Miz have history. Y2J would be the perfect guy to put over Neville. Neville still has to get his revenge on KO.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose has to be better than Saxton on commentary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Legitimately the hottest woman on the fucking planet. No contest.


Certainly one of imo. very few female wrestlers who could be a legit high end model and nobody would bat an eye.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhh, Seth came back to smackdown a few weeks ago, Bryon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> MyaTheBee said:
> 
> 
> > Marine 5???? There are five of those??
> ...


Holy shit I had no idea. In Vince's eyes, that will make him about as untouchable as Cena.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Time to job !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins still getting face pops.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Didn't get to drink it in, need more gift of Jericho!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Screwy finished guaranteed. If not, then let Seth win again. Reigns needs to get out of this program ASAP.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is a weasel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Don't make me stand up"

Dean is a real n***a.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Legitimately the hottest woman on the fucking planet. No contest.


Settle down.... settle down..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins or Reigns will throw the other into Ambrose and Ambrose will attack that person and will start a three way fight, setting up a triple threat at BG


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Screwy finished guaranteed.


Yeah, I am expecting that as well.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Uso's have basically not been on any Raw's lately it's been so great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Didnt think Roman's hair could get wetter. I was wrong.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why can't they just SAY Reigns is a heel. He carries himself exactly like one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean hating on LeBron!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins or Reigns will throw the other into Ambrose and Ambrose will attack that person and will start a three way fight, setting up a triple threat at BG


So the E blows there load on a B network special, yep that's using #WWELogic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose burying Lebron james :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

As always, the man v the guy.
Literally the second worst matchup ever ^ .

The worst ever?
The man v the guy v the person.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't see Reigns losing... would be a perfect time to bring back Orton...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Motor mouth Dean on commentary is the best Dean.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

You can't wrestle. Lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else just realized tonight that Reigns has a really big fucking head?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

LeBron will dunk on Ambrose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn the crowd's more savage on Reigns than they ever been on Cena. Well except for that ECW match one time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't Ambrose from Ohio?
The fuck is he burying King James for?

:lmao What a lunatic :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anyone else just realized tonight that Reigns has a really big fucking head?


Hard to tell with all that hair but I see it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW... Reigns actually sold that neckbreaker really well.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose bring up Jericho, this will end in a draw get ready for Reigns vs Rollins #1 contender & Ambrose vs Jericho at Battleground


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anyone else just realized tonight that Reigns has a really big fucking head?


Lol come on dawg. Let the guy live.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Rollins workin' heel tonight :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly, the "you can't wrestle" chants are unwarranted. :justsayin


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what an absolute waste of the Wyatt's return. All this time and that is what these writers came up with. The same old shit. 

Also I really hope they would not waste a shied 3 way for the first time for the title at battleground of all ppv


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose really has been up all night in vegas

Coked up, can't stop talkin


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Ambrose purposely ignoring commentary :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I'll face 'em both!"

- :ambrose DAT FORESHADOWING!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe Owens lost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean said one of my "former brothers".... key word.... "former" as we know, Dean and Reigns are still brothers, sooooo..... Dean/Rollins at Battleground. The TRUE rivalry of The Shield.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Lol come on dawg. Let the guy live.


I know he can't help it, but I can't unsee it. :mj2


----------



## GoddessOfWrestling (Jun 20, 2016)

I knew Dean was gonna cash in ever since that moment on Ambrose Asylum. I don't think he's even that good anyway. In my opinion he sucks and I hoping Rollins reclaims HIS title.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

God damn this fucking cameraman straight to hell. How the fuck does anybody watch this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Ambrose ignoring Cole, rambling on..


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Dean's pretty good on commentary.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Cleaner said:


> God damn this fucking cameraman straight to hell. How the fuck does anybody watch this.


I almost puked from some of the shaky camera work at Money in the Bank last night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I could listen to Dean all night. He's killing me on commentary. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is going to be a long match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Honestly, the "you can't wrestle" chants are unwarranted. :justsayin


It's true, he can wrestle pretty well, he just can't talk.. but a "you can't talk" chant would admittedly sound odd.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, Dean has no chill on commentary tonight. lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

KARMA IS A BITCH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone take a deep breath when Rollins does a high risk move to land on his knee


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dean's great on commentary rn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kemba said:


> This is going to be a long match.


A good match.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean on commentary....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And the first of 18 more commercials..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hate commercials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 29m29 minutes ago
> 
> If Bob Backlund was a decent life coach he would have convinced Darren Young to not do these vignettes #RAWTonight


This is our life lesson of the night folks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> BuzzKillington said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, the "you can't wrestle" chants are unwarranted.
> ...


I think the appropriate chant in that scenario would be "You sound stupid"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Dean so much on commentary :lmao He's the best.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone take a deep breath when Rollins does a high risk move to land on his knee


I cringe every time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is unbearable on commentary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone take a deep breath when Rollins does a high risk move to land on his knee


Every time.. Specially when he does the sunset flip. I literally can't watch it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Miz's last two sold over 1 millions dvd and blurays each. That fucker will make it to MArine 10 if he moves them again like that. Same with him getting christmas movies since his last two have been bought by networks and watched by over 2million people in their debuts. He has his niche audience


Well damn..

I don't know if I should be shocked by this...His charisma is very underrated in that case,


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We are back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dean on commentary....


:lmao :lmao

That fucking gif man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Every time.. Specially when he does the sunset flip. I literally can't watch it.


yeah that is always like OMG. It was the worst when he tried doing the move he blew his knee out on.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone take a deep breath when Rollins does a high risk move to land on his knee


Every damn time, I do the same thing when Sami comes out and starts flailing his arms.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The fans like Roman now. :eyeroll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody gives a shit about you Ambrose.

LeBron bringing Cleveland a championship > Ambrose "winning" lol a fake belt! Lol hahahahaha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean bringing up that Samoan stereotype!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Guessing Rollins/Reigns get thrown onto Ambrose, who attacks them. Ends in dq, triple threat at Battleground etc etc.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dean 'The Analyst' Ambrose

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like Rollins went into the hyperbolic chamber and came back and transformed like ascended Saiyan Trunks.

He has too much bulk and lost his speed. Or maybe he's still little timid in the ring. 

Before the injury, Rollins was SSJ2 Gohan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WTF with the audio? I'm serious, it's completely fubared.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Nobody gives a ? about you Ambrose.
> 
> LeBron bringing Cleveland a championship > Ambrose "winning" lol a fake belt ?


This lol..At least the Lunatic gimmick is legit..Talking about keeping kayfabe alive.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There are some thirsty fucking women in that crowd :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to outlaw the head first dive outside the ring. guess they have not learned from DB


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a move by Seth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> There are some thirsty fucking women in that crowd :lol


It's only fair. We thirst over Lana, after all.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to outlaw the head first dive outside the ring. guess they have not learned from DB


They still haven't banned diving headbutts from the top rope..I doubt that will get changed either.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it just me or has Rollins kind of...lost it? His ring skills seem to be a little lacking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> WTF with the audio? I'm serious, it's completely fubared.


Sounds like piped in cheers for Roman over the boos


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Business is picking up! :jr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

GIVE ME AMBROSE VS ROLLINS!!!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I feel like Rollins went into the hyperbolic chamber and came back and transformed like ascended Saiyan Trunks.
> 
> He has too much bulk and lost his speed. Or maybe he's still little timid in the ring.
> 
> Before the injury, Rollins was SSJ2 Gohan.


I don't think he lost that much of a step really, but that was an awesome comparison :lol


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Cue this is awesome chant*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins looks slower


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gomnana said:


> Is it just me or has Rollins kind of...lost it? His ring skills seem to be a little lacking.


He had like 6 months off, its his 2nd match back. Ring rust, plus he is still favoring his knee. 

Give him a few months.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gomnana said:


> Is it just me or has Rollins kind of...lost it? His ring skills seem to be a little lacking.


He was out for 7 months. As good as he is, it's still going to take him a couple matches to get back to normal.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman snapped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth looks perfectly fine to me


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman is legit a better in-ring performer than Cena.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Stop jumping off the top rope Seth you have nothing to prove and the injury risk is too high


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't get over Reigns' god-awful selling.

Did you see how he sold that kick from the apron by Rollins? Unbelievable.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sounds like piped in cheers for Roman over the boos


Yeah, but the crowd was doing nothing at the time. I guess they can't pipe in crowd reaction yet.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here we go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Roman is legit a better in-ring performer than Cena.


Cena wrestles in slow motion now..That AJ match put me to sleep.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna be a double count out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Double count out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Martins said:


> I'm sorry, I can't get over Reigns' god-awful selling.
> 
> Did you see how he sold that kick from the apron by Rollins? Unbelievable.


He's terrible at it. Maybe they should have teamed him with Ziggler for a while,lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why did the ref stop counting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Set up the triple threat match please.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Triple threat folks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> WTF with the audio? I'm serious, it's completely fubared.


How many times does this question have to be answered.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Booooo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Lillian for the explanation


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lol

:lol

:lol garbage


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Rollins looks slower


He probably would deny this, but clearly he's worried about his knee. It's going to take a few matches before he's back to being 100% comfortable with it in the ring. Time is his friend. Hopefully he doesn't try to compensate by just going faster, which will just cause him another injury.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I really dislike Shane.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wait they are doing the triple threat at battleground instead of Summerslam ?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

pretty sure thats what he meant, shane


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol Shield triple threat at some B-ppv like battleground.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You mean the triple threat shield is gonna happen at battleground............... Wow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:ambrose


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're blowing the triple threat match on Battleground...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They blew their load with this match at Battleground.... On some B-show ppv?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A shield triple threat is a bit glorious for Battleground :hmm:. Had Summerslam main event all over it.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Shield Triple Thread WOOOOOOOOOOOO. Thought it would be at Summerslam but happy it's not, make every PPV count.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins didn't lose clean, I'm happy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Winner fights Lesnar at Summerslam?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid WWE rushing everything these days


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok. Reigns eats the pin at Battleground. And Reigns v Lesnar 2 at the Slam is what I think.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriously? Battleground? Really? I thought at least Summerslam...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo no point of that match :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cole said "Dean Ambrose, Pedigree!!", lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a surprise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cole called it a pedigree. Lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That pedigree!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Botchamania :maury


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Sick Pedigree Dean!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cole just said Ambrose did a pedigree :lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Pedigree apparently.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns gonna win title back next month :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!

LSDean looking crazy as fuck.:lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

For Battleground tho?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shield triple threat at Battleground?!?!!??! DAMMIT IT SHOULD BE AT SUMMERSLAM.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Layed out both two weeks in a row.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ambrose just doesn't give a fuck :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Seriously? Battleground? Really? I thought at least Summerslam...


I'm sure something will arise to cause a rematch at Summerslam


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*hits Dirty Deeds*

:cole: "Dean Ambrose with the Pedigree!"

See you on Botchamania, MAGGLE. :chlol



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I feel like Rollins went into the hyperbolic chamber and came back and transformed like ascended Saiyan Trunks.
> 
> He has too much bulk and lost his speed. *Or maybe he's still little timid in the ring.*
> 
> Before the injury, Rollins was SSJ2 Gohan.


It's definitely the bolded part, since Seth's been flying around since coming back, which would be extremely difficult had he bulked up. Thus, that makes him Super Saiyan Gohan rather than Super Saiyan Second Grade Future Trunks.

:krillin4


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

At some point Reigns is gonna beat the shit out of Ambrose and its going to be completely justified :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm luvin' this Ambrose! WWE cannot lose with him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"PEDIGREE"

I despise you Maggle.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Wait they are doing the triple threat at battleground instead of Summerslam ?


I guess they must be relying on Brock to main event SS.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DEAN AMBROSE PEDIGREE 

THAT'S RIGHT MAGGLE NOW HE'S STEALING SETH'S MOVES

WAIT NO IT WAS A DIRTY DEEDS MAGGLE OOPS


----------



## cadco25 (Apr 13, 2014)

I LIKE RANDOM ATTACKS TO EVERYONE DEAN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins didn't lose clean, I'm happy.


Yep, 100% satisfied with the finish again, just like last night.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Very unlikely all three remain on the same show after the draft, no way was the triple threat at SummerSlam possible post draft.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If that final segment is a sign of how Ambrose's title reign will be, well we're gonna have a great one ladies and gents.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I always envisioned the Shield triple threat taking place at Wrestlemania or SummerSlam at least, not Battleground of all shows.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole....Pedigree? You stupid idiot. :y2j


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean just did a Pedigree?????????


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Dean is losing the title!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

THIS IS WCW 2000 ALL OVER AGAIN, blew there load on a B PPV, unlike WMXX main event which debuted on the big stage with a re-match the following month a B level ppv still, this reeks of a Lesnar/Regins II @ Summer Slam ugh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay it's the twilight zone ... ambrose made to look strong two nights in a row? like am i dreaming? lol.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Summerslam will be Bork Laser vs winner of triple threat.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lok said:


> Soo no point of that match :lol


It set up the triple threat without any real bullshit.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*He just called Dean Ambose's finisher The Pedigree.

How do you get things THAT wrong??*


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Dean looked badass out there. Hopefully, they take him more seriously.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who would have known... Dean is the first of The Shield to reach Super Saiyan God....!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy we're getting the Shield triple threat, but I wanted it to be at Summerslam cos I'll be there in person  Dammit WWE, stop fucking things up!!!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the match, but man, this should have been a summerslam match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why would they put that match on Battleground instead of Summerslam? I'm so tired


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So they're actually doing this at Battleground? Why are they doing the Triple threat at a B PPV?

Makes me wonder just what they have planned for Summerslam...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rated R™ said:


> Very unlikely all three remain on the same show after the draft, no way was the triple threat at SummerSlam possible post draft.


But BattleGround IS post draft


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RKO85 said:


> Nobody gives a shit about you Ambrose.
> 
> LeBron bringing Cleveland a championship > Ambrose "winning" lol a fake belt! Lol hahahahaha


Someone's salty as fuck.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Okay it's the twilight zone ... ambrose made to look strong two nights in a row? like am i dreaming? lol.


Enjoy it while it last..,He will be dropping the title to you know who at battlegrounds..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Whoever wrote Ambrose winning the WWEWHC should be fired!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Won't be too surprised if they do it again at Summerslam and make it a HIAC or something. No way does the shield triple threat happen exclusively at that jobber PPV.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Shield triple threat at Battleground?!?!!??! DAMMIT IT SHOULD BE AT SUMMERSLAM.


I take it since Lesnar has confirmed as working that WWE will have Lesnar vs winner as main event and maybe get that streak rub particularly if Hunt cleans Lesnar's clock bad at UFC 200


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

This is weird.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a terrible show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Having this match at Battlegrounds instead of Summerslam seems like a tragedy....I don't understand the reasoning behind it.

Hopefully brawk doesn't get wrecked by a Super Samoan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar* is the only reason I can think of for why the Triple Threat match is happening before SummerSlam....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty good match between Rollins and Reigns though. Reigns is just super awkward when he tries to sell.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> How many times does this question have to be answered.


Yeah, I know but this was fubared. I mean, you can point to it and prove it.

The audio got louder than the current sound. You could look at the crowd and see no reactions at all, yet suddenly they were dueling cheers? Then the audio went lower like it was normally then back up high.

They screwed up their own screwing with the screwed up audio,lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I blame Brock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fucking Cole calling Dirty Deeds the Pedigree. :ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

His delivery isn't _quite_ like I'd like it to be but I love how they've booked Dean as of a late. He's a true tweener and Austin-lite. It'll offend the Facebook fans who think it's still real and he'll never totally win over the portion of the audience that cheers for guys on account of how badly they do or don't want to sleep with them, but in the long run, he'll get over huge as we haven't had a genuine tweener since Brock (and that was only because fans refused to boo him vs Cena.) 


Predictable finish but a great one. Seth and Reigns put on a show and disproved those who claimed they lacked chemistry and the champ stood tall. No complaints.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I have faith in this Ambrose. Hopefully they don't fuck it up. Scratch that, this is WWE - lets assume they WILL fuck it up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Okay it's the twilight zone ... ambrose made to look strong two nights in a row? like am i dreaming? lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cole with the botch. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If Brock does comes back at Summerslam to face the champion. I wonder if Battleground sets up Rollins vs Triple H...with Triple H screwing Rollins. Since they were rumored to feud this summer...?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fantastic RAW. Vince is finally giving us things we asked for forever ago. Better late than never old man.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, I know but this was fubared. I mean, you can point to it and prove it.
> 
> The audio got louder than the current sound. You could look at the crowd and see no reactions at all, yet suddenly they were dueling cheers? Then the audio went lower like it was normally then back up high.
> 
> They screwed up their own screwing with the screwed up audio,lol


Of course, I did notice Titus yelled so loud into the mic it popped twice when he was doing his bit in the backstage interview, then during the match the announcers mics sounded like they lost stereo for a while, it could have been a rare occasion. Titus might have broke it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Roman will get his win over Brock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> Having this match at Battlegrounds instead of Summerslam seems like a tragedy....I don't understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> Hopefully brawk doesn't get wrecked by a Super Samoan.



Blame the brand split. There's no way Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose all end up on the same show. With WWE pushing them as the stars of the company right now. So there doing this match while they can.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ Styles can't look any worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Does Michael Cole know the names of any moves? Does he have tourettes?


I feel like he knows the name of one move for each performer so he just keeps saying it til he gets it right.

BLUE THUNDER BOMB!
Another blue thunder bomb!
Now Sami Zayn with a traditional BLUE THUNDER BOMB!
Vintage Sami Zayn diving over the top rope to the outside with the BLUE THUNDER BOMB!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

These fucks gonna make lesnar the main event at summerslam, so theyre blowing the shield triple threat beforehand.

Hey wwe, ever consider brock gets his ass beat, or gets injured and cant wrestle??

Idiots, just dumb as shit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So correct me did they say it well be triple threat shield match at BG?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

First full Raw I've watched since the Raw after Summerslam last year, and not too bad tbh.









Ambrose looked good tonight, showed he's a fighting champion by requesting the triple threat himself and then laid out both guys to boot. Good job making Ambrose look strong tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Paige really get arrested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Decent Raw, but what the hell was with that Wyatt/New Day segment? Way to fuck up the return of yet another star.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If they're doing this now cos of Lesnar, then fuck Lesnar. This match should be main eventing Summerslam.

That likely also means Dean is losing at Battleground and won't even get one successful title defense, cos I doubt if they have the winner face Lesnar, they'd let Dean face him again after Mania.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Of course, I did notice Titus yelled so loud into the mic it popped twice when he was doing his bit in the backstage interview, then during the match the announcers mics sounded like they lost stereo for a while, it could have been a rare occasion. Titus might have broke it.


Yeah, they're rather new at doing this screwing over the audio on LIVE show. I've noted it's only been around a month for Raw.(Smackdown might have always been audio fixed from even it's beginning). This is what they're trying to work the kinks out for, Live Smackdown too....and they have a Looooong way to go,lol.

Still, I wonder if the USA execs are noticing this and wondering if they should try and find something else to show...Then again, this is the network that seems to run NCIS 24 hours a day.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Audio was weird but I don't think they were manipulating chants or anything. Crowd was obviously split with most young teen males -- and males in general -- rooting for Rollins, the women rooting for Reigns, and the kids waiting for John Cena. :lol 

Seth has his audience and Roman has his. Since Rollins got the win last night, Romans fan base will be hotter for Roman on account to being rattled that their guy took a loss and they'll be a lot more vocal until they feel they are in the clear again after he wins the title back. Seths support is still there but the sense of urgency waned a little after his win plus the fact he's clearly still a heel, but he won over new fans and is a great spot going forward. Crowds are going to be split heavy for all of these guys.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> If Brock does comes back at Summerslam to face the champion. I wonder if Battleground sets up Rollins vs Triple H...with Triple H screwing Rollins. Since they were rumored to feud this summer...?


So basically were back to where we started, Regins/Lesnar II "please DON'T boo", HHH/Rollins aka "Hunter NEEDS a co-main event", while Dean is ummm? I mean he would have a re-match right ummm? Maybe Kevin Owens, Jericho aka anther match we've seen already.....

#SummerFest #WWELogic


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray should have interfered in a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

amhlilhaus said:


> These fucks gonna make lesnar the main event at summerslam, so theyre blowing the shield triple threat beforehand.
> 
> Hey wwe, ever consider brock gets his ass beat, or gets injured and cant wrestle??
> 
> Idiots, just dumb as shit


I guarantee you that Vince does not even see Brock losing at UFC 200 as a possibility. He took one look at Mark Hunt and thought, "this guy looks fat and ugly, no way will he beat someone who looks like Brock."

That's how delusional Vince is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Credit where it's due, it was an acceptable episode of Raw tonight, I was really hoping it would be, it's been far too long.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seriously who cares if the Shield Triple Threat match happens at Battleground instead of Summerslam. I mean so what.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I do like that Ambrose is the fighting champion. He literally doesn't give a shit at all. Where as they had Seth booked as the chicken shit. Reigns was suppose to be the badass but most of the time he stood there and did nothing. Made him look weak. So it's a nice change. Don't know how long Dean will last as champion though. Knowing Vince...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Fantastic RAW. Vince is finally giving us things we asked for forever ago. Better late than never old man.*


Not a horrible show, but I now have terminal motion sickness from trying to actually watch it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh, while this audio screwing is in it's infancy, I would die laughing if they royally screwed up and had like animal noises suddenly happen or have old sounds with Lord Alfred Hayes, Gorilla Monsoon and Jesse Ventura.

Reigns going for the superman punch!!! Eeeyah, eeyah, oooo, ak, ak, ak, moooooo


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *hits Dirty Deeds*
> 
> :cole: "Dean Ambrose with the Pedigree!"
> 
> ...



I wish I could like this post a thousand times


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Battleground is just too fucking small for the Shield triple threat. They should have committed to having either Rollins or Reigns facing Ambrose at Battleground and then doing the big match at Summerslam.

What they're doing is just a fucking waste of an actual huge main event match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I do like that Ambrose is the fighting champion. He literally doesn't give a shit at all. Where as they had Seth booked as the chicken shit. Reigns was suppose to be the badass but most of the time he stood there and did nothing. Made him look weak. So it's a nice change. *Don't know how long Dean will last as champion though. Knowing Vince*...



Things are hard to predict with the brand split. Ambrose could be drafted to Raw or Smackdown with Reigns/Rollins going to the other show. So Ambrose could win and Reigns/Rollins could be wrestling for the new World Title at Summerslam for all we know.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Battleground is just too fucking small for the Shield triple threat. They should have committed to having either Rollins or Reigns facing Ambrose at Battleground and then doing the big match at Summerslam.
> 
> What they're doing is just a fucking waste of an actual huge main event match.


Problem is they probably won't be on the same show after Battleground. There's no way one roster has Reigns,Ambrose and Rollins. They're the young stars in the WWE right now. So they will be split between the shows for sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVERYBODY HAAAATES BROOOOOOOOCK!* (Right now) :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> I wish I could like this post a thousand times


Repped you for your honesty. :yoshi


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, Ambrose is FUN as a champion. Was dying with him on commentary, constantly cutting Cole off and putting Reigns and Rollins over and still managing to show affection towards them (hell, he never really abandoned either of them, they did to him, he's rightful to have a more personal bone to pick).


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think Dean is transitional. I'd love for him to carry it on RAW or SD at least until Survivor Series, but I fully anticipate he's dropping it back to Reigns at Battleground. They want desperately for Brock to win the UFC fight so Reigns can get that rub of beating a guy who is "legit" at Summerslam and conquer the beast that conquered UFC & The Streak.


I hope they do it. 


Just for the sheer comedy of seeing how low Reigns' respective brand can sink in ratings. :lol


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought it was a good Raw, one of the best in weeks.

- I wish Ambrose's segment was the Asylum and he interviewed himself (kinda nitpicking, but it would have been a funny way to acknowledge that he made it)
- New Day/Wyatts is interesting but I hope it only lasts to Battleground, I was hoping for New Day/Enzo and Cass at Summerslam
- Setup for The Shield triple threat... You've all wanted it for 2 years, now that we're getting it you're complaining.
- The return of Sasha and basically confirmation of Sasha/Charlotte at Summerslam.

Not a lot of filler and some good set up for both Battleground and Summerslam... Can't ask for much more.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

To be honest it wasn't a bad show, just a long show. I fear they'll never get new fans with the length of these Raws. Not with this format.

I enjoyed the opening. & Reigns snapping back at the dudes. "You can't wrestle" is as dumb as the WHAT chant. Just stop. I love the chemistry between the 3 and it was on display again in the opening segment.

Bray wyatt returned! I marked hard and then the new day appeared and I'm not sure what to make of this yet. Super happy Bray is back on my tv though.

While I'm on returns, it was great seeing Sasha again as well.

I may be the only one but I don't care about Zayn vs Owens. It hurts me cause a owens is among my favorites to watch but I just don't care to watch them face off for another 10 matches. 

Titus/Rusev segment actually got me invested. Titus though stiff came off with genuine intensity. It made me want to see the pay off. Rusev trolling his sons was great at MITB so I'm glad they're following up on it.

The Miz updates are gold, he's gold. Glad he's still the champ.

A.J is a damn good heel. He's like the douche quarterback with his posse. I'm loving him in this role. 

The main event was awesome. I may have liked it even more than their match last night. The pace was better but the finish not so much.

Dean on commentary was great and his character tonight came off better then it has in months. Thankfully!!! 

I took a lot of good away from raw but it like I said, it just feels too damn long.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kemba said:


> Whoever wrote Ambrose winning the WWEWHC should be fired!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



While I wouldn't mind him holding it until November, I'd much rather Rollins have a legit run. Still, if Dean being champion gets under fans skin such as yourself who seem allergic to actual charisma, I'd hops he holds it for a year if it ran the Roman Empire off for good. For all the talk of a vocal minority, it's pretty evident who the minority was all along and I hope this company realizes that before it's too late.


Hint; it's not the fans who want Dean or Seth. 

:lol


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

ZeroFear0 said:


> To be honest it wasn't a bad show, just a long show. I fear they'll never get new fans with the length of these Raws. Not with this format.
> 
> I enjoyed the opening. & Reigns snapping back at the dudes. "You can't wrestle" is as dumb as the WHAT chant. Just stop. I love the chemistry between the 3 and it was on display again in the opening segment.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said here. (Y) And yeah, the main event tonight was more exciting than last night's, and I felt the crowd was more invested this time too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, they really need to go back to 2 hours at this point. It was a stupid move to begin with, but it'd be even more stupid to have it going on with half a roster.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Every day until is happens: 

Where is Finn?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was an alright Raw. 

A Triple Threat between the former Shield members next PPV... I wonder what the ME of SummerSlam will be, then.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Side note: Ambrose was extra cute tonight despite being kinda more fugly than usual. Fangirls explain? :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved seeing Rollins get big pops again. The pop he got when he came out at the start of the show was the pop of the night. Then, when he got in Reigns' face and said, "I beat you last night. I am better than you!" that crowd eruption.. :banderas

Rollins has been booked strong since coming back. Love that he gets in peoples' faces now.

When he turns face, it's over.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

This show was boring and lame, not worthy of being the number one wrestling company.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cowabunga said:


> It was an alright Raw.
> 
> A Triple Threat between the former Shield members next PPV... I wonder what the ME of SummerSlam will be, then.




All depends on brand split. My guess is the top matches we will see are

World Title on Raw
Reigns or Ambrose or Rollins vs Brock Lesnar

World Title on Smackdown
Ambrose or Reigns vs Seth Rollins or Ambrose

John Cena vs AJ Styles part 3


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Let's see...the high points for me were: The MAN Seth Rollins got a big pop, we got to see Big Johnny, Titus beat the shit out of Rusev, we got the return of Bray Wyatt, and Dean was pretty good on commentary and laid out both Rollins and Reigns. 

All in all a pretty decent RAW


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Reigns would be great on a day-time soap opera, lots of extended pauses with bad facial expressions at all times. Can they bury this guy deep into the deck already?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins has been booked strong since coming back. Love that he gets in peoples' faces now.


Yep, R.I.P. chickenshit booking, he's been pure badass since coming back and is very much booked to put him on equal footing with Roman, as it well should be. Seth shouldn't be running away or losing clean to midcard guys every week. He is a top tier talent and should be booked as such.

Love it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Obviously they are getting the Shield triple threat done before Summer Slam because of the brand split but I do wonder how they will work all of this out with BattleGround still happening after the live draft on Smackdown. I wonder what plan they have for Summer Slam that AJ Styles vs. Cena 2 and the Shield Triple Threat wouldn't be as big.

RAW was decent. Not amazing but not bad either.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I agree it seems now Rollins is finally getting the booking that he deserves. Although Ambrose being WHC for awhile longer would be cool I hope Rollins gets the title back real soon and keeps it for awhile.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Chack out my WWE raw review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb20tabKryc


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So WWE are not stealing chants from TNA.

Wow, that's new level of pathetic.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I actually was at Raw tonight and was pretty cool. New Day was pretty popular there people were chanting for them and saying their catchphrases before the show even started. Was interesting seeing how much AJ got cheered at first but as the promo went on the crowd was very pro Cena and started giving AJ more and more heat. People who were booing Cena started cheering for him Thought AJ did a great job playing heel and Cena did a great job at making you actually wanna boo AJ hell I caught myself booing him and that's my favorite wrestler right now lol. Was funny how anything Reigns related got booed even small clips before the show started or when Lillian was pointing out crowd signs and every Roman Reigns one got booed like crazy. 

Favorite parts of the show was def Wyatt's return, the Shield promo, Sasha return which was one of the biggest pops of the night (not sure how it came off on TV), being apart of Cass And Enzo's stuff live and I enjoyed the main event. My main letdown was AJ not wrestling as I really wanted to see him perform live but I figured there was a good chance he wasn't wrestling tonight.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Cowabunga said:


> It was an alright Raw.
> 
> A Triple Threat between the former Shield members next PPV... I wonder what the ME of SummerSlam will be, then.


Reigns vs. Lesnar most likely.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Side note: Ambrose was extra cute tonight despite being kinda more fugly than usual. Fangirls explain?


He was exhausted from renee fucking his brains out all night


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't complain much about this week's RAW. Deam Ambrose is the new Champ and he opens RAW. Had a solid promo and cracked jokes that seems genuine. Reigns comes out to a chorus of boos, talks back to fans with Rollins coming out to cheers. Great stuff. Ambrose putting both guys over on commentary in the main event was even better. It's a shame Reigns can't do this. I loved the Cena/AJ Styles stuff as AJ was heeling it up, which got the crowd cheering for Cena. Glad the Cena/Anderson match was quick with a DQ finish as it was a great to further this feud. Also happy Paige is getting some work in with another match against Charlotte. That finish felt like a botch though. Seemed like Dana Brooke couldn't get Charlotte's foot on the rope on time and they had to improvise. If it wasn't a botch then never mind. Oh yeah, Sasha made her return and what a pop! I can get behind Sasha and Paige vs Charlotte and Dana Brooke.

I have no idea why Nattie turned heel so I don't know what to make of her upcoming feud with Becky Lynch. Unless she jobs to Becky. And with her being a heel, I think her voice needs to toughen up. She still sounds the same. Aren't the Wyatt's faces now? They are going to feud with another face team in New Day? What was up with Xavier Woods' during this promo? Oh yeah, I also enjoyed the Titus O'Neil/Rusev brawl as I was rooting for him to get revenge after Rusev trolled his kids.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

the fan yelling "you cheated!" at AJ right before Galllows and Anderson came out killed me



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Surprised they went with the Shield triple threat at some random ppv instead of like a Summerslam or Survivor Series or even Mania after holding on it for this long. I think it's one of the few BIG matches they have at the minute with the full time roster & Battleground seems abit meh.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

CaptainLantern77 said:


> Surprised they went with the Shield triple threat at some random ppv instead of like a Summerslam or Survivor Series or even Mania after holding on it for this long. I think it's one of the few BIG matches they have at the minute with the full time roster & Battleground seems abit meh.


Shane made sense of it, though. They could very well split between SD and RAW and when that happens they can't do the match technically to keep kayfabe (like that exists anymore, plus I'm not too sure they'll actually split them with the distance their feuds can actually go between the 3). WWE isn't good at slowly building things so this is fine to me now that I'm done pouting about this not being the SummerSlam ME. Lol. The real question here is will Dean Ambrose main event SummerSlam over Seth or Roman, because he will have a rematch clause if he loses at Battleground regardless. That rematch clause is also the reason why I don't see them actually being split. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Kemba said:


> What a terrible show!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then. Now. Forever.

:booklel


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Shane made sense of it, though. They could very well split between SD and RAW and when that happens they can't do the match technically to keep kayfabe (like that exists anymore, plus I'm not too sure they'll actually split them with the distance their feuds can actually go between the 3). WWE isn't good at slowly building things so this is fine to me now that I'm done pouting about this not being the SummerSlam ME. Lol. The real question here is will Dean Ambrose main event SummerSlam over Seth or Roman, because he will have a rematch clause if he loses at Battleground regardless. That rematch clause is also the reason why I don't see them actually being split. We'll see how it goes.


True, it's interesting... for a change lol. I could see Brock being added to the mix at SS. Whoever is champ. I just hope it's not Brock/Roman 2 or Brock/Ambrose 2 for that matter. I don't care Reigns being in the match I'm just tired of rematches all the time. Plus Brock only shows up a few times a year, it's hard enough getting people to care without having him fight the same guys over & over.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Surprisingly a very solid RAW, but that's not totally unusual for a post PPV Monday night.

Surprised the Shield triple threat wasn't saved for Summerslam but at least it makes Battleground all that more interesting. Great to see Bray back. Becky cut a great promo, Sasha's back on screen again, Cena/Styles had another good segment.

No complaints at all.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's what happens at Battleground. 

The triple threat match goes maybe 25 minutes, then Brock Lesbianar comes in and fucks up everyone leading to a fatal 4 way in a HIAC at Summerslam. Ambrose still WHC because of DQ until SS when Reigns gets to overcome the odds and beat the other three to win back title.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

It's no secret that I'm not much of a Rollins fan. But I really hate what they're doing with him now. Not only did they continue the chickenshit heel bit when they brought him back, now he's a whiny bitch chickenshit heel. Crying about how Ambrose stole his title when he did the exact same fucking thing. It's not necessary, it's just another WWE Creative annoyance and them trying to force a character down the fans' throats. He can be pissed about losing the title and still act like a heel trying to get it back without being a whiny little bitch about it. Again, just fucking lazy-ass writing. 

And that double count-out was bullshit.

And enough of the Reigns histrionics. For chrissakes he doesn't have the title now and you people still can't let it go.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed the show. It kept my interest for most of the night. Even stories that haven't impressed me much in recent weeks did the trick such as Titus and Rusev. I loved the Father of the Year snapping. :lol 

Great main event between Reigns and Rollins, possibly better than their MITB match. It makes sense to get the Shield triple threat out of the way before the brand split, I suppose. All three are being booked as equals now, although I am impatiently waiting on a Reigns heel turn. I was so sure he was going to attack Dean. Speaking of Dean, last night was a good start to his championship reign. He looked awful but credible. But I think his appearance goes with his "Dude" demeanor. 

I was worried about Paige. She seemed off. Another Diva that was having issues is Dana Brooks. She needs to be sent back to NXT. I don't like to bash talents just because but she's just not ready. She's too green. 

Sasha is BACK.  

I loved Becky's promo. She had that fire in her. :becky 

A Wyatt and New Day feud could be interesting. It's admittedly silly that Bray would brainwash Woods but this is the WWE, not some serious TV show. I can go with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love what they're doing with Rollins now. Finally booking him to have balls. Beat Reigns clean at MITB, got in his face on Raw last night and didn't back down, and didn't lose last night. It's no coincidence with this booking that he's getting some of the best pops of the night with this new found attitude. It's awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What a RAW. It was a mixed bag all in all. Had it been two hours long, it'd be exponentially more tolerable. 

Ambrose was great last night. No "Lunatic Cringe" stuff for once and he did a good job on commentary. If he can keep it up until Battleground, I won't care so much that he drops the title because of how much he's proven himself and bounced back from months of shitty booking from a character standpoint.

Can't call myself a Seth Rollins fan but I've been liking his "in your face" approach to everything he's been doing. I dare say he got the biggest reaction of the night. I like him better on the mic way more than I did pre-injury. I can hold off on a face turn if it means that we see more of this.

Roman Reigns is even further from being one of my favorites than Seth but I liked his little comeback at the fans booing him. He's not as insufferable when he's seen as an equal to Rollins and Ambrose and can play off of them. Man, it's gonna suck when they put the rocket back on him. Or maybe...it never left at all. @[email protected]


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Bray returned last night then?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

like like everyone esle has said Raw was good love that Dean is being book great and cena/styles coming along nicly and Sasha back.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wasting the Shield Triple Threat on Battleground :Rollins

They better have something good planned for Summerslam


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That bloody draft five days before Battleground is a ridiculous move, that's the reason why we are not having a Shield triple threat at Summerslam. No doubt Ambrose, Reigns & Rollins get split up, can't see three top guys like that all staying on Raw.

As for Raw itself, this week it was decent in parts, Battleground is pretty much set already.

Hopefully Wyatt's vs New Day will be a 3 on 3, unless Harper returns beforehand, Rowan & Strowman winning the belts would be laughable.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm bitching a lot about last night, but one thing I really liked was that Sami didn't just roll over and die when KO attacked him after the match. He got right up and they had a decent pull-apart. He also got the pin just before that, which I hope is a sign that they're NOT going to go with that lame-ass losing underdog angle with him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray and co. getting a huge pop warms my bloody heart.

This programme with The New Day...I...don't know.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Last nights show was really fun. The Sasha and Bray returns were more than welcome. Those return pops warmed my heart a bit. I am a bit concerned with Bray targetting New Day as I thought he was going face before his injury but these two can ejoy some good mic battles so I'll give it a chance.

I guess we are getting Rollins/Ambrose now for BG which will be nice. Dean as champ still feels surreal.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Did anyone else pop when Big Johnny came out?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> Did anyone else pop when Big Johnny came out?


Can't say I did, I could never take to him and that voice use to do my head in.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Had not much time so I only watched the beginning and end of RAW which was :bateman :ambrose5
Also Rollins face when Ambrose DD'd Roman was :rock1. He is so fucking awesome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Dean looked/looks like a total badass

over the previous two weeks


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean cashed in on his opportunity!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

